# Gallery 'O Pregnancy



## ReadynWaiting

This is for the gallery 'o tests part 2 ladies that have achieved pregnancy and those that are still ttc but want to visit! Good luck to all and baby dust to everyone!! This is where we began https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...l-pee-sticks-welcome-come-chat-obsess-us.html


June
Twin2momma~ June 7
Wish85~ June 22
Readynwaiting~ June 23


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I am 13dpo and feeling nervous that things won't progress. I've had 8 losses in total and today I'm struggling to feel confident. My boobs feel less sore (I know symptoms come and go) which is messing with my mind. I've been achy/crampy for the past 2 days which is making me feel better because I'm sure my uterus is making a nice home for this bean (I'll tell myself that anyways). 
I go for my repeat beta today and should have the results by this eve. 2 days ago at 11dpo I was at 132 which I'm happy with. 
I also told Dh last night and he is as excited as he allows himself to be. After so many losses we are both pretty guarded.


----------



## Twin2momma

ReadynWaiting said:


> I am 13dpo and feeling nervous that things won't progress. I've had 8 losses in total and today I'm struggling to feel confident. My boobs feel less sore (I know symptoms come and go) which is messing with my mind. I've been achy/crampy for the past 2 days which is making me feel better because I'm sure my uterus is making a nice home for this bean (I'll tell myself that anyways).
> I go for my repeat beta today and should have the results by this eve. 2 days ago at 11dpo I was at 132 which I'm happy with.
> I also told Dh last night and he is as excited as he allows himself to be. After so many losses we are both pretty guarded.


After loss it's hard to not feel guarded. Everyday I find myself checking every time I go pee. Dreading every cramp even when I know they are normal! 
Sending you positive thoughts an prayers I'm sure your betas will come back great! 


I'm now 6 days away from my next ultrasound after the last one when they said I was 5 weeks an they saw nothing but a gestional sac :/


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg twin that isn't too long! As long as hcg is ok today I will call the mw tomorrow and request an ultrasound for 2.5 wks from now. The waiting is brutal but I can't imagine those that have to wait until 12 weeks!


----------



## Twin2momma

The wait is the worst an since finding out I was pregnant early I feel like I've been pregnant for a year haha!! it's like dragging crucially! Can't wait to hear your hcg numbers


----------



## ReadynWaiting

They probably won't be ready for another couple hours, I just hope they went up. 
I haven't even hit 4 wks yet! Finding out early isn't the best thing that's for sure. Once first tri is over things do go by quicker but man the first 12 wks sucks!
When are you due?


----------



## Wish85

Hi girls!

Thanks for creating this thread! How are we all doing today? I know what you mean about finding out early! Why did I test at 11dpo? 

I know it's stupid but I feel so anxious this time about something going wrong. I think I only feel like this because of the previous CP's. I started taking vitex last month and I got a BFP straight away so I don't want to stop taking the vitex incase it was a problem with my progesterone the other CP months but then it says don't take while pregnant AHHHHHH so confusing.

I just got my 3rd lot of beta's done, hopefully they are still rising. Good luck with your beta's Erin!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey!!
I asked my ND today about Vitex and she said the reason she recommended it was to balance hormones and that it's safe in pg as we want to continue to balance pg hormones. Stopping Vitex can actually mess with your hormones as you have a build up in your system. 
I'm still waiting for my hcg results which is driving me crazy. Tomorrow af is actually due so as long as hcg continues to increase as it should I'll start to feel a little at ease. I can't believe I've only known for 5 days. It feels like an eternity.
Anyone else obsessively touch their boobs to see if they still hurt? Lol. I don't know if they are still tender or are sore because I keep poking at them haha.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Twin what is your due date?


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hey!!
> I asked my ND today about Vitex and she said the reason she recommended it was to balance hormones and that it's safe in pg as we want to continue to balance pg hormones. Stopping Vitex can actually mess with your hormones as you have a build up in your system.
> I'm still waiting for my hcg results which is driving me crazy. Tomorrow af is actually due so as long as hcg continues to increase as it should I'll start to feel a little at ease. I can't believe I've only known for 5 days. It feels like an eternity.
> Anyone else obsessively touch their boobs to see if they still hurt? Lol. I don't know if they are still tender or are sore because I keep poking at them haha.

Thank you that's good to know re: Vitex. I was going to keep taking it anyway and start weaning at 10wks, so I'm completely off by 12 weeks when placenta kicks in. To me it makes sense if it helped me get pregnant then I need it to help me sustain pregnancy. I'd done my own research and that's what I came up with. 

Please let us know your hcg results. Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Wish85

So my beta for 15dpo is 150...

11 dpo 15.8
13dpo 65.5 (22hr doubling time)
15dpo 150 (39hr doubling time)

That's alright, isn't it?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's awesome!!! Drs are looking for doubling every 48-72 hrs. It slows as it rises too. After my 2nd draw with dd (it almost tripled) I didn't want any more because I thought it would stress me out. What I'm saying is I have no experience with more than 2 and what happens. I think your numbers look amazing!
I just checked online and results still aren't in. Tuesday I went to bed at 9 so I don't know what time they were posted. I'm struggling to stay awake as it is right now. 
Any symptoms to speak of?


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> That's awesome!!! Drs are looking for doubling every 48-72 hrs. It slows as it rises too. After my 2nd draw with dd (it almost tripled) I didn't want any more because I thought it would stress me out. What I'm saying is I have no experience with more than 2 and what happens. I think your numbers look amazing!
> I just checked online and results still aren't in. Tuesday I went to bed at 9 so I don't know what time they were posted. I'm struggling to stay awake as it is right now.
> Any symptoms to speak of?

Thank you thank you thank you, you've made me feel relieved. I was wondering if it was bad that my doubling time slowed down but I have to snap out of this negative mind I'm in, it's not like me at all. 

Can't wait to see your results! I don't have any symptoms yet. Had a little cramping this morning, like very light AF but that's gone. I'm wondering if that's because of the vitex as it's supposed to help with cramping during normal AF?
How are you feeling besides tired lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Exhaustion is kicking my a$$! My tatas have been tender, achy/crampy/twinges in the pelvic area. Today I felt woozy for about an hour at work and then again a couple of hours ago. I had only eaten a banana so I think from that maybe. 
With dd I had similar symptoms (all of my pg that progressed past 4wks) and by week 5 I started feeling woozy if I didn't eat enough but by 6 weeks I couldn't handle the smell of food cooking, gagged when I thought of meat and generally felt severely hungover until about 14 weeks.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'll tell you I forgot to take my Vitex Tuesday and yesterday my boobs were throbbing. I took it yesterday and symptoms tapered off. I didn't take it today until dinner time today and by late afternoon they were killing me again. I totally think the Vitex helps the body to balance out. I hope this is the case if ms kicks in.


----------



## Wish85

Interesting isn't it? I was driving home yesterday and thinking to myself how when I was 4 weeks with my son I had quite bad AF type cramping and I wonder why I don't have that this time and the whole 'Vitex' thing popped in my head. You have just backed that theory with what you have experienced.

I think it's a great sign you have symptoms. My tata's only hurt if I press really hard on them (I have DD tata's so you would think they hurt) :haha:

I really hope I don't get MS. I never had it with my son. I feel queasy now if I haven't eaten for a few hours but it goes away straight away...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well hcg is in:
11dpo 132
13dpo 340
Doubling time 30 hours--corrected time based on hours in between. 
I'm happy with that as it was 43 hours between samples. 
I'll go again Monday just to check. 
I know sx with dd waivered for the first few weeks so I'm going to try and not freak out. 
Will you have an early ultrasound?


----------



## Wish85

They're great numbers congrats!! I'm going to get a scan around 7 wks just to put my mind at ease! You?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'll have one around the same time and again around 9 weeks just to make sure all is well. Due to all of my losses my mw and dr accommodate anything I ask for which is awesome.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> I'll have one around the same time and again around 9 weeks just to make sure all is well. Due to all of my losses my mw and dr accommodate anything I ask for which is awesome.

That's really good. I'm glad you're able to get extra scans just to make sure all is well :) only 3 more weeks to wait. It seems so far away.


----------



## Twin2momma

ReadynWaiting said:


> Twin what is your due date?

June 7
I should get a definite one after my scan on Thursday


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie-3 weeks seems impossibly far away but I know we can do it!!
Amanda-I can't wait to hear your results for the next scan. It's only a few days away!!


----------



## Wish85

All the best for your scan Amanda!

I saw my Doc today & got a referral for early dating scan so I'll book for when I think I'm 7 weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So exciting Carlie!
I haven't called yet but I will this week coming. The first scan gives me such anxiety just due to the past losses. 
I've had a few people say they think I'm pg with twins due to my numbers. I don't think they are that high. I just want to fast forward the next month so I can be passed this stage.


----------



## Jbree

Just popped in for a wee update everyone is sounding great xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So things were great and then I used another frer today because I wanted to see darker lines. I used 3mu with a 4 hour hold and no liquids and my test line looked the same as my 11dpo test. I'm having a freak out! Even if my hcg is dropping would it drop that much in 2 days (say from 340 to 150)? 
I've had beta draws to monitor falling hcg and it was never that quick. I'm just in panic mode right now.


----------



## Wish85

Try not to freak darling I'm sure everything is ok! Have you got a pic? I've heard with some people their tests never get passed a certain darkness! I don't think hcg would drop that quickly at those levels Hun. No bleeding or cramping is a good sign xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

No bleeding or cramping. It does seem weird that it would drop so fast if that is the case. I've had hcg tracked when it's dropping and it never dropped that fast. Hopefully it's just a fluke or something. 
How are you doing?


----------



## Wish85

No bleeding or cramping is a good sign Hun! These tests cause us so much worry don't they?! 

This is the reason I haven't tested since 12dpo & I won't be testing in the future ie with a digital weeks estimator. I really just want to enjoy this pregnancy & not worry about what might or might not happen & the tests will just do my head in! I'm such a worry wart. 

I'm sure it was just a dud sweetheart!

I'm going good thank you. I've felt a sense of calmness the last few days. I refuse to worry anymore.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie that's awesome! I wasn't going to test any more either but I had a dollar store hpt left so I just wanted to see how dark they get. It didn't seem nearly as dark as it should so I went and got frer. I used it with the same urine sample. I don't know, I just feel like my boobs are no where as sore as they were. I just want a pg to go as it should. 
I'm glad you are feeling calm!


----------



## Wish85

I completely understand why you tested and I don't blame you hun with everything that you've been through. It must be such a nerve wracking time. 

Do you think maybe you can go to the Dr and ask for more beta's just to check the levels are still climbing? You mentioned your Dr is really accommodating given your circumstances. Beta's don't lie, but HPT's do! 

I actually have to get all my prenatal bloods done today which includes another HCG test so will be interesting to see where mine are at. Last one's were done Friday so it will have been 3 days. Hope they are still climbing nicely :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yes I'll get more betas done tomorrow. I'll probably get more after that too if I'm being honest lol. I need to stop testing with hpts and leave it up to the blood tests.
I can't wait to hear how high your betas are at! Let us know when you get them.


----------



## Wish85

Absolutely, step away from the HPT's!!! :haha:

I will update with my results lovely. Gulp, I always get so anxious before I get the results!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm sure they are going to be awesome!! One step closer to seeing that baby meeting that baby.


----------



## Wish85

You would think I'd worry less the second time around but nope, I'm stressing more this time and I've done it all before! :haha:


----------



## Wish85

OK, got my beta's back (I love working in Pathology, just quietly LOL)
So my level on Friday (15dpo) was 150 and today (18dpo) it is 500! Happy with that!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie that is awesome! Perfect doubling!! Eeeek this is your rainbow. So happy for you (and so jealous that you get results so fast lol).


----------



## Wish85

I really hope so and for you as well!! We've got this!


----------



## Wish85

I have been really dizzy today..is it too early to be a pregnancy symptom? I've never been dizzy before, it's kinda scary. Every time I stand up or move too quick I feel like I want to tip over!


----------



## Twin2momma

Wish85 said:


> I have been really dizzy today..is it too early to be a pregnancy symptom? I've never been dizzy before, it's kinda scary. Every time I stand up or move too quick I feel like I want to tip over!

Dizziness is been a pain in the butt for me! I've had it for about 2.5 weeks now but my dr doesn't seem concerned with it.


----------



## Twin2momma

Last night, I had some rough cramps. An almost had a panic attack. My scan is on Thursday an I'm so anxious. Pregnancy after multiple losses is a whirlwind


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wish I had dizziness with my son for most of the first tri (I didn't know I was pg but I remember that being one of the main reasons I tested as I felt woozy all the time). 
Twin-I get the anxiety with rpl but your scan will be perfect on Thursday!


----------



## Wish85

Thanks Erin, I'll keep an eye on it. It's just come out of nowhere & not a 'symptom' I'm prone too. I hope it doesn't get worse. I drive an 1hr 20 min to get to work each way..might be a bit hard if I'm dizzy!
Amanda are you feeling better now? Have the cramps gone away? I hope Thursday gets here quick so you can see your little bub doing fine!


----------



## Twin2momma

Cramps have subsided, also on a positive note, my scan is now on Wednesday:) so a day earlier! 
Carlie I hope your dizziness chills out. 'Mine has calmed down a lot but at one time when I was laying down it would be like the whole room was spinning. :/ 

Anyways it's gonna be super busy for me as dh an I are moving to a new house in 2 weeks he's been greatban has said he will make the move as easy as possible since I'm preggers lol ! I hate moving an packing and unpacking


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Moving is exciting but def hate the process. Many hands make light work!!


----------



## Wish85

Twin2momma said:


> Cramps have subsided, also on a positive note, my scan is now on Wednesday:) so a day earlier!
> Carlie I hope your dizziness chills out. 'Mine has calmed down a lot but at one time when I was laying down it would be like the whole room was spinning. :/
> 
> Anyways it's gonna be super busy for me as dh an I are moving to a new house in 2 weeks he's been greatban has said he will make the move as easy as possible since I'm preggers lol ! I hate moving an packing and unpacking

That's great to hear, the cramps have subsided! Woohoo scan is a day earlier!! Can't wait for your update. I have to wait until 4th November. 2 weeks from this Friday gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

YES! You described it exactly for me. Last night my OH said 'lay down and relax if you feel dizzy' but when I did it was like the room was spinning and whenever I stood up it's like I was tilting to the left. Very weird for me. Today, nothing! Hope it was just a once off. Horrible feeling.

We sold our house about a month ago and moved to the water! It sucks packing and unpacking but once your settled it's good. You know what they say 'change is as good as a holiday'. It takes me twice as long to get to work but I was willing to sacrifice that to be by the bay.

Morning Erin :wave:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good Evening Carlie!! Lol 
Living by the water is lovely. We are surrounded by water with beautiful beaches, can't beat it!
I'm still waiting on my beta from earlier. I resisted the urge to buy my hpts today. I downed a L of water so I wouldn't be tempted lol.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Good Evening Carlie!! Lol
> Living by the water is lovely. We are surrounded by water with beautiful beaches, can't beat it!
> I'm still waiting on my beta from earlier. I resisted the urge to buy my hpts today. I downed a L of water so I wouldn't be tempted lol.

Hehe oh yes, it's 9.30am here. Sorry if you've already told me but where are you again Erin? I'm getting confused with all the first names and country's. Is it Scotland?

Good on you for resisting the urge! You can do it. GL with your beta results! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm in Canada, same time zone as adriann but she's in the states. I can't keep up with it all either lol.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> I'm in Canada, same time zone as adriann but she's in the states. I can't keep up with it all either lol.

Ooh I'd love to go to Canada. I've heard it's very beautiful. Well, someone is from Scotland. I think it might be Jbree. Can I blame baby brain yet :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Haha totally use baby brain! I think Jorden is from Scotland but I wouldn't bet money on it. Canada is beautiful, each province is so different. I would love to go to Australia but that's a looong flight and I'm not crazy about being in an airplane lol.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Haha totally use baby brain! I think Jorden is from Scotland but I wouldn't bet money on it. Canada is beautiful, each province is so different. I would love to go to Australia but that's a looong flight and I'm not crazy about being in an airplane lol.

Canada is my sisters favourite place that she's been to! She loves it there. I will visit one day!

I can confidently say the flight would be worth coming to Australia Erin. Never met a person who didn't like Australia and so many people move here after visiting. We are such a multicultural country. I think tourists are genuinely surprised when they come to Aus because the common perception is that Australia is all outback with Kangaroos hahaha (yes someone asked me once if I rode a Kangaroo to work!) *forehead slap*


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Omg are you kidding??? A kangaroo!!! Hilarious. It's kind of like when people think Canadians live in igloos, so dumb. 
Australia is on my top 10 list of places I want to visit. One day hopefully. Still no beta results. I'm too tired to wait much longer, I need to sleep.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Omg are you kidding??? A kangaroo!!! Hilarious. It's kind of like when people think Canadians live in igloos, so dumb.
> Australia is on my top 10 list of places I want to visit. One day hopefully. Still no beta results. I'm too tired to wait much longer, I need to sleep.

haha some people are so misguided! Go to sleep lovely, it will make the time go quicker and hopefully you have some numbers to wake up to!!


----------



## Twin2momma

Wish85 said:


> Twin2momma said:
> 
> 
> Cramps have subsided, also on a positive note, my scan is now on Wednesday:) so a day earlier!
> Carlie I hope your dizziness chills out. 'Mine has calmed down a lot but at one time when I was laying down it would be like the whole room was spinning. :/
> 
> Anyways it's gonna be super busy for me as dh an I are moving to a new house in 2 weeks he's been greatban has said he will make the move as easy as possible since I'm preggers lol ! I hate moving an packing and unpacking
> 
> That's great to hear, the cramps have subsided! Woohoo scan is a day earlier!! Can't wait for your update. I have to wait until 4th November. 2 weeks from this Friday gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> YES! You described it exactly for me. Last night my OH said 'lay down and relax if you feel dizzy' but when I did it was like the room was spinning and whenever I stood up it's like I was tilting to the left. Very weird for me. Today, nothing! Hope it was just a once off. Horrible feeling.
> 
> We sold our house about a month ago and moved to the water! It sucks packing and unpacking but once your settled it's good. You know what they say 'change is as good as a holiday'. It takes me twice as long to get to work but I was willing to sacrifice that to be by the bay.
> 
> Morning Erin :wave:Click to expand...


Carlie. Mine ended up being anemia an once I got that under control it seemed to go away.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I was anemic with ds so that makes sense. I had to take iron supplements and they were awful. Totally constipate you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Still no betas yet! I was up from 2:30-5am because I couldn't sleep and now I still have to wait.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Betas are in....1847!!! I'm so relieved and really grateful you guys were here to support me. Now to book a scan!!!


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Betas are in....1847!!! I'm so relieved and really grateful you guys were here to support me. Now to book a scan!!!

Congratulations Erin! I think this is your sticky rainbow baby and I couldn't be more happy for you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks Carlie, I sure hope so! I made my first appt with the mw at the end of Nov and will have a scan in 2 weeks. They are supposed to book it tomorrow and will be praying that this is my rainbow. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## Wish85

Yay for our scans in 2 weeks! Physically I feel absolutely fine. Tiniest bit of ms first thing in the morning with empty stomach but it's so mild it's barely worth mentioning.

Mentally I feel a little nervous today. Don't know why, no cramping or spotting but just want the next two weeks to hurry up so I know everything is progressing as it should. I hate first tri!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Wish85

Twin2momma said:


> Wish85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twin2momma said:
> 
> 
> Cramps have subsided, also on a positive note, my scan is now on Wednesday:) so a day earlier!
> Carlie I hope your dizziness chills out. 'Mine has calmed down a lot but at one time when I was laying down it would be like the whole room was spinning. :/
> 
> Anyways it's gonna be super busy for me as dh an I are moving to a new house in 2 weeks he's been greatban has said he will make the move as easy as possible since I'm preggers lol ! I hate moving an packing and unpacking
> 
> That's great to hear, the cramps have subsided! Woohoo scan is a day earlier!! Can't wait for your update. I have to wait until 4th November. 2 weeks from this Friday gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> YES! You described it exactly for me. Last night my OH said 'lay down and relax if you feel dizzy' but when I did it was like the room was spinning and whenever I stood up it's like I was tilting to the left. Very weird for me. Today, nothing! Hope it was just a once off. Horrible feeling.
> 
> We sold our house about a month ago and moved to the water! It sucks packing and unpacking but once your settled it's good. You know what they say 'change is as good as a holiday'. It takes me twice as long to get to work but I was willing to sacrifice that to be by the bay.
> 
> Morning Erin :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carlie. Mine ended up being anemia an once I got that under control it seemed to go away.Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda! I would be totally surprised if it was anemia, I actually produce too much iron :blush:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm feeling ok, sat was my only day with nausea and strong sense of smell. Today and yesterday I've had this very odd feeling kind of like disorientation. That's the best way to describe it. I haven't been sleeping well so I think it's more slight anxiety mixed with exhaustion and living in my head-if that makes any sense. My one constant is the pain in my nipples. They are constantly erect and feel like they have been tweaked with pliers! Lol sorry for the detail but it's all I really have at this point. With dd I didn't have more than this until 6 weeks and then sheer hell hit. I'm enjoying the peace right now because if I have to deal with ms for months I might lose it. I'm self employed and can't miss work so hopefully it's not bad. 
Why are you feeling nervous?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Amanda how are you feeling?


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> I'm feeling ok, sat was my only day with nausea and strong sense of smell. Today and yesterday I've had this very odd feeling kind of like disorientation. That's the best way to describe it. I haven't been sleeping well so I think it's more slight anxiety mixed with exhaustion and living in my head-if that makes any sense. My one constant is the pain in my nipples. They are constantly erect and feel like they have been tweaked with pliers! Lol sorry for the detail but it's all I really have at this point. With dd I didn't have more than this until 6 weeks and then sheer hell hit. I'm enjoying the peace right now because if I have to deal with ms for months I might lose it. I'm self employed and can't miss work so hopefully it's not bad.
> Why are you feeling nervous?

I hope you don't get hit with MS this time! That sucks about your sore (.)(.) that must be uncomfortable for you..
I don't know why I feel nervous. Just want the time to hurry up!


----------



## Twin2momma

Morning lovely ladies! 
Today is my scan and I've had lots of nausea the last two days but whatever I'll take it lol

I'm so anxious for my scan it's in one hour and Dh got called in for a work meeting so I'm going alone:/ but I'm just ready to see that screen an praying for a beautiful flicker of a hb I should be exactly 7 weeks today 

Carlie - too much iron well nevermind my theory lol hopefully it gets sorted! I understand the nervous feeling some days I wake up and I'm just fearing the worst 
I swear every time I go pee I'm inspecting the tp :haha: for any sign of blood 


Finding out so early makes the first tri worse I feel like I've been pregnant for a year now :haha:


----------



## Twin2momma

On another note have any of you told anyone yet? Obviously my dh knows my mother knows by accident lol because she saw my check out paper from my previous scan that I left sitting out. Dhs brother knows because we visited him an I wasn't drinking wine when everyone was drinking lol an he kept asking so dh told him we said we weren't announcing until after the gender scan if we could hide it that long lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay for scan day!!!! I can't wait to hear about it. 
I've only told Dh only because my mom worries so much after all of the losses especially the one I hemorrhaged. I will tell her this week though just so she knows and Dh has someone to talk to. We won't tell anyone else until we have our 12 wk scan.


----------



## Twin2momma

I'm back:) 
Scan went great measuring 7weeks 1 day, baby's heartbeat was 162 which was good. Dr said everything looked good!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yahoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! That is so amazing and I'm sure such a relief!
Any pics?


----------



## Jbree

Yeh its me thats from Scotland lol.
Just popping in for a catch up! Great news at the scan! Did you not get a pic? X


----------



## Twin2momma

These are two pictures I got. Everything measuring on track an all :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1427.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1428.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jbree

Aw fab congrats on seeing your little bean!! X


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Amanda I love the pics! You must be so excited!!


----------



## Wish85

That's awesome Amanda, I am so happy for you!

Hi Jorden! I knew someone was from Scotland hehe

So I got up to go to the toilet through the night and I had the tiniest bit of brown discharge when I wiped. Very small amount and only when I wiped. No cramping but naturally I'm freaking out and fearing the worst. I've gone from being optimistic to basically expecting something will go wrong :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Brown is fine especially if there are no cramps. I would freak out too but it's prob old blood from implantation.


----------



## Wish85

Thank you. I am trying to chalk it up to possible reasons other than miscarriage but I'm still freaking. 

Would implantation blood come out over a week after? I went for a run yesterday afternoon for the first time since pregnant (usually just walk) could it be that? I also BD 3/4 nights ago can't remember exactly..could all these be possible reasons. I am a mess with worry!


----------



## Wish85

How bad would the cramps be? Like period pain or worse? I say no cramping because I am at work and still functioning fine but I am achy below however no more than what I have been since finding out I'm pregnant. I would say like 2/10 on the 'pain' scale..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ib can happen in to the 5th week, it depends how long it takes to work its way down. In theory it makes sense that running and gravity would def work together to force it out. Bding could also be the culprit! The blood flow is increased, friction happens...blood expelled...3/4 days later brown blood comes out. 
In my experience I have had several natural mcs and they all started with crampy, aches pain like early labour pains. They never lightened or went away, they progressed like labour to eventually push everything out. 
With ds I bled (red) for a couple hours. I didn't know I was pg and mistook it for my period both at 4weeks and 8 weeks. Hence the reason I didn't know I was pg until 14 weeks!
I would be freaking out too but I'm pretty sure you would feel progressing pain and more bleeding. Would you want another beta draw?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I was panicking early thinking I had an ectopic as I was having 'pains' (I use that lightly) on my left side. Later it switched to my right side. I realized I'm constipated (sorry lol) and things are SLOWLY moving through. This is why I hate first tri after a loss. You can't enjoy much of it!
I'm sending hugs and lots of positive prayers.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ib can happen in to the 5th week, it depends how long it takes to work its way down. In theory it makes sense that running and gravity would def work together to force it out. Bding could also be the culprit! The blood flow is increased, friction happens...blood expelled...3/4 days later brown blood comes out.
> In my experience I have had several natural mcs and they all started with crampy, aches pain like early labour pains. They never lightened or went away, they progressed like labour to eventually push everything out.
> With ds I bled (red) for a couple hours. I didn't know I was pg and mistook it for my period both at 4weeks and 8 weeks. Hence the reason I didn't know I was pg until 14 weeks!
> I would be freaking out too but I'm pretty sure you would feel progressing pain and more bleeding. Would you want another beta draw?

Thank you Erin and I don't mean to offend. I know you have had many losses and I don't want you to think I'm being all prissy and I shouldn't worry unless I've got more obvious symptoms. In my head I don't think I am miscarrying, it's more that I'm scared this is the start of something being wrong.

I was already anxious about this pregnancy and this has just made it even less enjoyable as I don't want to be going to the toilet every 5 mins scared to wipe! 

I need to just breathe and trust my body to know what it's doing. Have your pains let up now? I hate the constipated feeling. I'm not surprisingly, if anything I'm the opposite. :shrug:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie I am in no way offended. Your losses are just as substantial as mine, no comparison! I was only relating my experiences to ease your mind if possible. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but I know you will worry regardless. 
I've spent hours reading all kinds of stuff to ease my mind but I can't stop thinking about the 'what ifs'. 
My pains are gone now just totally bloated. Back to my smoothies filled with greens and fiber!


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Carlie I am in no way offended. Your losses are just as substantial as mine, no comparison! I was only relating my experiences to ease your mind if possible. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but I know you will worry regardless.
> I've spent hours reading all kinds of stuff to ease my mind but I can't stop thinking about the 'what ifs'.
> My pains are gone now just totally bloated. Back to my smoothies filled with greens and fiber!

You have eased my mind, thank you! Google - it's both a blessing and a curse. Great for reassurance sometimes but just the opposite other times


----------



## Twin2momma

Good morning ladies 
And thank you! 

Ok catching up. 
Carlie- I totally understand your worry. But brown isn't bad so that's good! I've had one 8wk mc and a chemical pregnancy an I can only tell you my experience 
My mc started with pink when I wiped but it was obvious enough when I wiped not like oh maybe that's pink, an I was cramping like period cramps an then it all progressed to awful labor like cramps an bright red bleeding. When I talked to the dr he said brown would mean old it could have been from implant or actually blood left over from a period before your body doesn't always get it alllllll out! 

I'm sending you a ton of hugs an prayers to ease your anxiety an I feel like everything is going to be just fine with your little bub!


----------



## Twin2momma

Erin! 
I hope you're feeling better!
Smoothies with greens? Ok is it terrible tasting I've always wanted to try but I'm a terrible person about trying new things lol


----------



## Wish85

Thank you so much Amanda! So many family & friends have said they have a good feeling this time about bub & now you've said it so hopefully everyone is right! 

On a side note I LOVE green smoothies. My fave is spinach, banana, honey, peanut butter with unsweetened vanilla almond milk. So delicious!!


----------



## Wish85

You could chuck in almonds or chia seeds too or raw cacao. I sometimes put chocolate protein powder too. Yumm


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Amanda my go to smoothie is coconut milk, strawberries/blueberries, banana, nut/seed butter, kale/spinach...it tastes delicious! It looks like dirt but it's tasty. 
I woke this am feeling yucky and the thought of the smoothie makes me want to gag. I'm hoping it's just a yucky tummy and not ms. With dd all I could eat for a couple of months was Rice Krispies for breakfast and fruits and veg. 
Also I don't think I moved last night but I don't feel like I slept a wink. Gotta love 1st tri!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie I think your family is on the ball...this is your rainbow!


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Amanda my go to smoothie is coconut milk, strawberries/blueberries, banana, nut/seed butter, kale/spinach...it tastes delicious! It looks like dirt but it's tasty.
> I woke this am feeling yucky and the thought of the smoothie makes me want to gag. I'm hoping it's just a yucky tummy and not ms. With dd all I could eat for a couple of months was Rice Krispies for breakfast and fruits and veg.
> Also I don't think I moved last night but I don't feel like I slept a wink. Gotta love 1st tri!!

Would you slap me upside the head if I said I want some symptoms haha


----------



## Twin2momma

Wish85 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Amanda my go to smoothie is coconut milk, strawberries/blueberries, banana, nut/seed butter, kale/spinach...it tastes delicious! It looks like dirt but it's tasty.
> I woke this am feeling yucky and the thought of the smoothie makes me want to gag. I'm hoping it's just a yucky tummy and not ms. With dd all I could eat for a couple of months was Rice Krispies for breakfast and fruits and veg.
> Also I don't think I moved last night but I don't feel like I slept a wink. Gotta love 1st tri!!
> 
> Would you slap me upside the head if I said I want some symptoms hahaClick to expand...

I may have to give these a try
Ugh I'm not throwing up but staying nauseous my dr saisvtey vutamin b6 

I find myself constantly trying to squish my boobs to see if they are sore still :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

There are so many theories on ms and what causes it. I didn't have it with ds (I was unaware I was pg until 14 wks so maybe not looking for symptoms) but with dd I was sick for 2 months and thought I would shoot myself. I hate feeling sick but it is reassuring. B6 is one of those theories so may be worth a try?!
I am constantly squishing my boobs, I must look insane or perverted lol. Yesterday they were so sore and today not so much. I remember this with dd though, by pm they hurt or some days they just wouldn't be. I'm trying not to panic with every shift in symptoms. 
Carlie I def wouldn't slap you, I totally get it. I remember with dd begging for sx and when they hit I was miserable! You can't really win.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies I have my 1st u/s booked for Nov 1 at 10am...12 days and counting! I know I'll be a nervous wreck but so hopeful for a positive scan.


----------



## Wish85

That sucks Amanda, I totally sympathise with you. Hope it doesn't get any worse. I have heard ladies have success with the B6 so I would definitely give it a go.

Still no symptoms for me. I never had any symptoms with my son whatsoever..just a growing belly and kicking really. I don't wish to have MS because it does sound miserable but maybe just a little something for reassurance. I guess though my 'normal' is not having symptoms. It's early days yet, I'll probably be eating my words soon!

Erin that is so exciting! My scan is on the 4th. I could have had it whenever but I've calculated I should be roughly 7 weeks then so wanted to definitely be able to see something. So exciting girls!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I didn't have symptoms really with ds just the dizziness and what felt like low blood sugar from what would have been 10 wks to 14 wks. Dd I was sick and had serious aversions from 6/7 weeks straight through to 14 wks. Time will tell I guess with this one. I just want to have a scan to make sure all is ok. 
2 wks tomorrow and we will know that all is well in there.


----------



## Wish85

Can't wait :)

On a different note girls, did you find out the sex of your previous littlies? 

Do you think you'll choose to find out this time? (I know, getting ahead of myself)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I found out with both and will find out again. I like to be prepared/I have no willpower or patience lol. How about you?


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> I found out with both and will find out again. I like to be prepared/I have no willpower or patience lol. How about you?

I am exactly the same as you Erin! Why wait 40 weeks if you only have to wait 20 :haha: I hate surprises, I like to be prepared/organised and I just like to know things instead of wondering all the time. 
For some reason when I think of bub I automatically think boy. It's like it's not even possible I could be having a girl. We will see if my hunch is right :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I think you can probably trust your hunch. I had a 'hunch' with both of mine and was right. Dd has been talking about her baby sister that is coming soon for the past little while but I have had dreams prior to the pg that it's a boy. It will be interesting to see which one is right. 
On to our 5th wk and 1 day closer to see our beans.


----------



## Classic Girl

Oh it's still a group thing? I love this!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Def a group thing! I just thought it wasn't fair to post pregnancy stuff on a ttc thread in case it was a trigger for people. This way it's a choice for everyone.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Boobs are less sore to not sore today...so I'm freakin out! Why can't I take my own advice?? I'm tempted to poas but I'm pounding back the water so I won't. I am gaggy today so that's good news but I wish I could just stay positive. The first month is such a mind f*ck!


----------



## Wish85

Erin your hcg is so high that it wouldn't drop that quickly hence your boobs not hurting. You didn't miss a Vitex tab did you? 

I caved and took a digi. Got 2-3 which I hope is right? I'm too scared to take the other one in a week in case it doesn't say 3+ and I'll be freaking out. Mind f*ck alright &#128546;


----------



## Wish85

Hi Adriann xxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I didn't miss my Vitex and by later last night they were tender again. I read back on dd pg and it happened on a reg basis. I freaked out then too. I had some nausea yesterday too so hopefully that's a good sign. 
I have another beta req so I might get it done next week, I just don't want to stress but I also don't want to go in to my scan blind. 
What pee did you use for the digi? After hcg reaches 1200 it slows as it rises.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> I didn't miss my Vitex and by later last night they were tender again. I read back on dd pg and it happened on a reg basis. I freaked out then too. I had some nausea yesterday too so hopefully that's a good sign.
> I have another beta req so I might get it done next week, I just don't want to stress but I also don't want to go in to my scan blind.
> What pee did you use for the digi? After hcg reaches 1200 it slows as it rises.

Oh good, hopefully you feel a little more reassured now? I'm still over here waiting & wishing for some symptoms &#128530; Something..anything? I would use your other beta req if you've got it, may as well & it will put your mind at ease before your scan! 

I used afternoon wee with about a 1hr hold so would have been pretty diluted.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That would probably be why then. I took my digi last Tuesday (Monday beta was 1847) with fmu (always the most diluted for me) and it still said 2-3. If I had used smu it would have said 3+. Will you have another beta draw?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had what I thought was a good sleep last night but I'm so freakin exhausted today. I have a pile of things I want to get done and can't get off the couch!
Carlie you said you didn't have sx with ds? Maybe you are one of those lucky ones!!


----------



## Wish85

The more I google the more I read heaps of girls weren't even getting 3+ at 6 weeks but everything was all good with pregnancy. Don't think I'll even use the other one. 

I feel you on the fatigue. I have felt exhausted this weekend (yay a symptom lol). I slept from 11am-3pm on Saturday & today for a couple of hours. Not like me. I'm fine when I'm awake then I sit down for a minute & I want to sleep.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

For the most part people don't start getting real symptoms until past 6 weeks. I think the fact that so many people on here find out so early we are hypersensitive to every little symptom we might feel. 
With ds I didn't know I was pg and the only 'symptoms' I recall were my boobs grew and I noticed around 8 wks and then from about 8-14 wks I felt like I had low blood sugar (nausea, dizziness, headache, faint). 
With dd I found out at 11dpo and was searching for sx but other than sore boobs and exhaustion I had none until 7 wks (nausea, food aversions). 
So I'm trying to just relax and see what happens. I can't change anything and need to embrace it all. We will see how I do! Lol
We are nearing a week until our scans so fx'd we get positive results!
How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## Twin2momma

I'm popping in to catch up with you gals, while I have a moment. I've been moving all weekend, an now I'm at the unpacking stage while
Waiting on my washer and dryer to get here and the kids beds. I'm so over moving. &#128530; Anywho I hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Moving...yuck!! I hope it goes smoothly and you are settled quickly.


----------



## Wish85

Hi Amanda, I hope you get settled nice and quick. Moving sucks at the best of times let alone during first trimester! 

Erin, totally agree. It seems the most common week for sx to start is week 6 and I'm still 3 days away from that so I can't say yet that I haven't got symptoms waiting around the corner for me. Only time will tell. 

Yay under 2 weeks until scans will be done. Seriously can't wait. My SIL had her 13 week scan on Friday. They have put her forward a week lucky thing. There will only be 2 months between our little ones which is awesome!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I can't wait to get past the next few weeks. I know with dd I felt at much more ease around 8 weeks. I had seen a hb, felt my body changing and was sick, sick, sick. I don't want to be sick but I didn't stress that things weren't progressing. For the last 2 wks each day has taken forever! It really doesn't pay to find out early.


----------



## Wish85

You and me both. I think once I see hb it will help put my mind at ease...until the nuchal scan anyway lol. I really wish I didn't find out so early :(

I'm really crampy today which has come out of nowhere. Nothing 'painful'...just like AF is about to start. Even though I know it's normal of course it's like another thing to stress about because I haven't had it this whole time. I hate this :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I've had that a few times and it made me nervous each time. The fact that it didn't progress I managed to relax. The unknown is awful. 
I think I'm going to get more blood drawn tomorrow to see where I'm at. I'm hesitant though because if it's lower than I think it should be I'll be nervous all week.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> I've had that a few times and it made me nervous each time. The fact that it didn't progress I managed to relax. The unknown is awful.
> I think I'm going to get more blood drawn tomorrow to see where I'm at. I'm hesitant though because if it's lower than I think it should be I'll be nervous all week.

I just tell myself as long as no blood and I'm not doubled over in pain then normal AF type cramping is normal. 

If you feel more comfortable doing the bloods then definitely do it. I am sure everything is fine but if you need reassurance then the option is there for you. 
I'm opting not to get more bloods done but only because for me, ignorance is bliss and I really don't want to stress about the levels. I already stressed about the stupid 2-3 on the digi and that was bad enough. Let me know how you go of course..

P.S. experiencing a hint of queasiness all day today..nothing too drastic but there nonetheless. I'd say like 4/10. The queasiness you get when you have low blood sugar or you haven't eaten for a long time but this is even after I've just eaten..


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Isn't the ms weird?! I remember with dd thinking 'why do I feel sick after I eat?' 
It's the same again for me. It's not consistent but the past 3 days it's been there lingering. I think it's a good sign for both of us!
I'm still undecided whether I'm going to get blood taken or not. I want to see what the number is but will be upset if it's not high enough. 
I'm having some sensitive smell issues today too which isn't great. I'm a caterer and making food right now kind of sucks. I can't afford to have it get worse because I'm self employed and don't have anyone to cover for me.


----------



## Wish85

Omg Erin that is the worst job to have when you have ms & food aversions :( I REALLY hope it doesn't get worse for you!!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So I decided I will get my last beta draw next Monday so I won't get the results until right before my scan. That way I don't have all week to worry but will have an idea what's happening before I go in to my scan. 
I'm still managing at work but if gets to be anything like it was with dd I'm screwed. I'll have to wipe peppermint oil on my upper lip. I didn't cook for weeks when I was pg with dd and when Dh would make anything that smelled the least like meat I had the windows cranked and my head hanging out.


----------



## Wish85

Fantastic idea about your beta draw! Can you believe your scan is next week? Yay. Feels like forever away but it will be here before you know it.

I felt really queasy when I woke up this morning but as soon as I physically got up it went away. I just ate breakky and now I'm a little queasy again. Nothing bad though.

I hope you don't have to stop cooking! I definitely don't have any food/meat aversions, I ate chicken breast for dinner and bacon for breakfast haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

My queasiness comes and goes. It's mostly present if my stomach is empty and then I eat. It's very weird! Of course, with dd it didn't kick in 100% until after 7 wks. My aversions didn't happen until then too! It was awful and really hope it doesn't happen again. I lost weight and my dr wasn't so happy about that but all I could eat were fruits and veg. 
I have 7.5 days until my scan which means you have 9.5! I have a pretty busy week so it should go by fast. 
When will you tell people? My mom and sister just called me out at dinner as I have passed up on wine several times the past couple weeks (we like our wine lol). I was going to tell them this wk but after so many losses I hate to worry anyone so I was stalling. We won't tell anyone else until after our 12 wk scan.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> My queasiness comes and goes. It's mostly present if my stomach is empty and then I eat. It's very weird! Of course, with dd it didn't kick in 100% until after 7 wks. My aversions didn't happen until then too! It was awful and really hope it doesn't happen again. I lost weight and my dr wasn't so happy about that but all I could eat were fruits and veg.
> I have 7.5 days until my scan which means you have 9.5! I have a pretty busy week so it should go by fast.
> When will you tell people? My mom and sister just called me out at dinner as I have passed up on wine several times the past couple weeks (we like our wine lol). I was going to tell them this wk but after so many losses I hate to worry anyone so I was stalling. We won't tell anyone else until after our 12 wk scan.

Mine seems to be similar, today when I eat I feel queasy afterwards like I haven't eaten all day! Weird. It's not really nausea though, more like motion sickness type sensation.

Oh geez I've pretty much told the whole world haha but only people who if something were to happen I wouldn't mind knowing and would want their support. I'm not a very private person at the best of times lol I won't announce to people on facebook for example though until after the nuchal scan at 13 weeks. All my family know.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's great that you have told people. I have told people in the past with other pregnancies and the response wasn't always positive just because of the losses. People are concerned and worried I'll go through it again and so some things said were hurtful (unintentionally). If we tell my inlaws they will tell the world and I'm not ready for that yet. We will wait until 12 weeks to tell them for sure. We may even save it for Christmas (bump allowing) as a surprise!
I woke up today feeling awful. Lots of gagging and trying to keep myself from heaving. I haven't felt this yucky since dd so fx'd. I had mild nausea for a few days with my 2 mmc but it was gone as soon as it came and it wasn't until 8 wks.


----------



## Twin2momma

Morning Ladies! Hope you are doing well, I'm semi settled in an need to get to cleaning an unpacking but I'm so tired. 

Yesterday all day I have a heavy feeling pressure like in the uterus area an it drove me mad I was so nervous all day, I googled like crazy an everything said it is normal lol
I swear though I don't know when I will finally chill out 
Anywho
Today I am 8weeks! Hooray 
I'm happy an cautious as my first mc happened one day before 8 weeks but I am being positive.


We don't plan on telling until Christmas. 
And we will be finding out the gender bc I just have to know. I wish I had more self control an could wait but oh well lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I remember having that pressure feeling with dd. it just got worse the bigger she got. Do you feel like you are showing at all? I'm so worried that I won't be able to keep it a secret because I'll be huge. I don't know why I feel that way but I just do. 
We will def find out what we are having as I too can't wait. We might keep it a secret though. We told everyone we were having a girl but not her name so maybe with this one we will keep it all to ourselves.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

And big hooray for 8 weeks!!!!


----------



## Twin2momma

I do feel like I am
A little but like
In that bloated sense. I am worried by Christmas I'll be obvious hahah


----------



## ReadynWaiting

By Christmas I'll be 14 weeks and will have a bump for sure. Lots of baggy shirts!!


----------



## Wish85

Good morning girls!

Erin I totally understand your reservation about telling people and had I have been what you've gone through I might be a little bit more reserved about telling people!

Amanda congrats on 8 weeks! That's awesome, I can't wait until I'm 8 weeks! The pressure I would think is a really good sign that uterus is growing and stretching! 
Glad you are somewhat settled in! Must be so tough moving while you're in first tri!

I will definitely be showing by Christmas I think? I was showing at 13 weeks with my first and I've heard you show sooner with subsequent pregnancies?? I've woken with definite queasiness today. Goes away while I'm eating but then comes back after. Still feel bad saying it's 'morning sickness' though because it's so mild compared to what other women go through. Erin your MS sounds way worse than mine so I feel bad even complaining haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

No need to feel bad Carlie. Your sx are yours, talk about them, complain, enjoy knowing things are progressing. No judgement over here!
My ms went away by lunch and only little waves here and there. I feel bad for those that actually vomit all the time. That has to be horrendous!
I'm feeling totally irritable lately. My Dh is grating my nerves for no other reason than it's him. He isn't doing anything but I just feel so annoyed when he's around. It's terrible! Anyone else feeling this or am I just being ridiculous?


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> No need to feel bad Carlie. Your sx are yours, talk about them, complain, enjoy knowing things are progressing. No judgement over here!
> My ms went away by lunch and only little waves here and there. I feel bad for those that actually vomit all the time. That has to be horrendous!
> I'm feeling totally irritable lately. My Dh is grating my nerves for no other reason than it's him. He isn't doing anything but I just feel so annoyed when he's around. It's terrible! Anyone else feeling this or am I just being ridiculous?

I could have written your last sentence myself. Poor OH just has to be in the room doing nothing and I'm like 'grr you're annoying me' :nope: even things that aren't his fault I'm blaming him for. I know in my head I'm being totally unreasonable but I can't help it. Ah well, they impregnated us :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Bahahaha...they did impregnate us! I don't feel bad enough to change anything but I would like to not want to throw a pot at his head when he looks at me. I'm pretty sure this happened with dd. I seem to recall saying to my sister 'I can't stand his stupid face!' If all they have to put up with is us being assholes I'm ok with that. I have to feel like shit, have all kinds of my body parts stretch out and then push a human being out of my lady parts!


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Bahahaha...they did impregnate us! I don't feel bad enough to change anything but I would like to not want to throw a pot at his head when he looks at me. I'm pretty sure this happened with dd. I seem to recall saying to my sister 'I can't stand his stupid face!' If all they have to put up with is us being assholes I'm ok with that. I have to feel like shit, have all kinds of my body parts stretch out and then push a human being out of my lady parts!

Hahahaha oh how funny. Thank you for that laugh :haha:

My OH isn't the best at 'picking his battles' so sometimes he bites back at me which makes it worse for him. He will learn. He's got another 34 weeks to get used to it :haha:


----------



## Wish85

Phew!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9913.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Wish85

I wasn't even going to test. Totally impulsive. I wasn't even thinking about it & ran to the ensuite busting for a wee & at the last second it popped into my head so I quickly grabbed it & poas. I almost wet myself with that impulsive little detour haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Haha that would have been awful!


----------



## Twin2momma

Yay for that 3+

Yawn! I'm so tired an I swear I haven't done much of anything at all. 

-speaking of impulsive poas I did yesterday :haha: the test line was taking dye from the control. It was some wondfo and dollar store test I had left over lol


----------



## Wish85

Twin2momma said:


> Yay for that 3+
> 
> Yawn! I'm so tired an I swear I haven't done much of anything at all.
> 
> -speaking of impulsive poas I did yesterday :haha: the test line was taking dye from the control. It was some wondfo and dollar store test I had left over lol

I was really tired at the start of the week now I have insomnia!!!!!!!! Wtf? Queasiness is a tad worse today. Feel like I have motion sickness but only comes in waves. Yuk.

I so want to poa frer just so I can see how dark it is but I don't have any and I can't really justify spending the money when I don't have to!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The exhaustion sucks! I feel like all I have been doing is sleep. I was having problems with insomnia last week. I was up for hours through the middle of the night. Now I can't get enough sleep. 
The last couple of days I've been having some serious gagging issues. Today I was worried I was going to vomit all over myself in the car. I had to do some serious deep breathing to keep it down. So bizarre. And it happened because I sneezed, wth is that?
Carlie we are getting closer to those scans and I'm getting impatient. As much as I want to see I'm petrified it's going to be bad news.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> The exhaustion sucks! I feel like all I have been doing is sleep. I was having problems with insomnia last week. I was up for hours through the middle of the night. Now I can't get enough sleep.
> The last couple of days I've been having some serious gagging issues. Today I was worried I was going to vomit all over myself in the car. I had to do some serious deep breathing to keep it down. So bizarre. And it happened because I sneezed, wth is that?
> Carlie we are getting closer to those scans and I'm getting impatient. As much as I want to see I'm petrified it's going to be bad news.

Once I am asleep I am sleeping through, it's more the wanting to go to bed at night, I just don't feel tired enough but I force myself because I don't want to feel tired at work.

Oh Erin, that sounds horrible! Gagging is not nice.

Yeah....I know.....lately I've wanted the time to slow down just because I think I don't want to go to the scan in case that's the day I find out there is a problem. I asked my OH the other night 'are you worried about going to the scan' and he was totally oblivious as to why I'd be asking. He was like 'why would I be'....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So today I have little to no ms which of course has me freaking out. Boobs are a little sore but not like they were. I'm hoping it's one of those days where my body is used to the hormones and not reacting. Yesterday my boobs were killing me and the pukey feeling was most of the day. So frustrating!


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> So today I have little to no ms which of course has me freaking out. Boobs are a little sore but not like they were. I'm hoping it's one of those days where my body is used to the hormones and not reacting. Yesterday my boobs were killing me and the pukey feeling was most of the day. So frustrating!

Oh hun I'm sure everything is fine. Your hcg is that high now that if you were feeling like shit yesterday your symptoms wouldn't completely disappear overnight. It would be a gradual thing. 

I say relax and enjoy this sick free day while it lasts!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

You are probably right!
Any more symptoms kick in on your end?
For me the complete exhaustion is doing me in. My eyes burn, my body feels heavy and I just want to sleep for days. I remember with dd I was working at a desk job and I actually fell asleep a few times at my desk. I'm glad I'm up and moving around. 
My friend's dad passes away last week and so they are having a celebration of life this weekend which is going to include drinking. All of our friends will be there, not sure how I'm going to get around not drinking and be able to stay awake.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I forgot to say happy 6 weeks!!


----------



## Wish85

See you do still have pregnancy symptoms. I feel exhausted just listening to how exhausted you are haha!

Just constant queasiness on my end. Constantly feel like I haven't eaten for a week and like my stomach is hollow but then I eat and it's back 2 mins later. Definitely not debilitating though. Still functioning pretty well at work etc and it's better than feeling like vomiting so I feel pretty lucky :) 

Happy 6 weeks to us!!


----------



## Wish85

P.S So sorry to hear of your friends Dad passing away. It will be hard for you to cover up why you are not drinking (I don't drink so it's easy for me) but here in Aus they have alcohol free beer and champagne..do they do that over there?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

They do have all of that non alcoholic stuff here. I'm not a big drinker but I do love a glass of wine. I'll just say I'm the one driving and that works. 
The queasiness is awful but so much better than people throwing up all the time. I don't know how people function. 
With dd and ds I had kidney stones which was horrible so I'm a little nervous about that as I must be prone to them in pregnancy. It's later in 2nd tri so I'll have to see what I need to do to avoid that.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> They do have all of that non alcoholic stuff here. I'm not a big drinker but I do love a glass of wine. I'll just say I'm the one driving and that works.
> The queasiness is awful but so much better than people throwing up all the time. I don't know how people function.
> With dd and ds I had kidney stones which was horrible so I'm a little nervous about that as I must be prone to them in pregnancy. It's later in 2nd tri so I'll have to see what I need to do to avoid that.

Yes that works as long as they don't peer pressure you and say 'you can have just one, here you go' :haha:

It depends, if I could be guaranteed that I'd feel normal in between each vomit I'd totally take that over being nauseous non stop. I say that but I can't be sure...
Oh boo to kidney stones. Is that common during pregnancy? Did you pass them? What can they do for it?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I don't know if they are common but they seem to be for me. I know bladder infections can be. What the dr told me was the baby was lying on the connector of the bladder and kidney and therefore obstructed proper movement so sediment built up and stones happened. Could have been talking out of his ass for all I know lol. I know the pain is excruciating and don't want it to happen again.


----------



## Wish85

Here's hoping it definitely doesn't happen this time!

Have you told DS & DD about your pregnancy?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

No not yet. My ds is 13 and has seen me go through the 2 mmc (I didn't tell him with the early losses) which both resulted in a d and c. The one in aug I was rushed by ambulance because I hemorrhaged. My mom had to get him from school and tell him which caused a lot of anxiety on his part. Once we know things are ok I'll tell him. We won't tell dd until close to telling everyone else because she will tell people lol. She has been telling me for the last couple months that her baby sister is coming so we will see if she's right lol. Have you told your ds?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have to say that I'm going to try and not freak out on days where I don't feel sick or have sx because today I feel like garbage. I hope I'm not getting sick but I feel like shit!


----------



## Wish85

I can totally understand you not telling your children yet! I bet they'll be excited when you break the news! That's so awesome about dd saying her little sister coming, especially when she wouldn't know you were even trying! Kids are so intuitive, I love it! Yes my son knows but he forgets. Doesn't really say anything or ask questions. He says it's a boy though hehe

I second the feeling like garbage. I can't get off the couch :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Do you have a preference to what you would like to have? 
I really don't care either way. i don't have a strong pull either way where with dd I knew she was a girl. I have a feeling it's a boy but only time will tell. 
I felt completely hungover today...headache, waves of nausea, beyond exhausted. I laid on the couch for 2 hours just trying to get rid of it. Im waiting for dd to fall asleep so I can sleep (it's 8:30pm lol)


----------



## Wish85

I don't mind either way but if I had to pick I'd slightly prefer a boy. I'd love for Taj to have a little brother, I've already got 'boy' everything & I guess boys are what I know. That being said, I wouldn't love a girl any less. I am one of 5 girls (1 brother) so I think that contributes to my 'I don't long for a daughter' feeling.

I'm laying on the couch watching a movie with ds because I have zero energy & a queasy stomach but it's 11am here lol

Hope tomorrow is one of your sx free days!!


----------



## Wish85

Yep. Vomited.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh no! Did you feel better after?


----------



## Wish85

I felt normal for about an hr afterwards then went back to slightly queasy & vomited again last night. Don't know how to tell if it's a bug or morning sickness?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I would say if it happens again you can call it ms. I've been having this weird yucky tummy feeling after I eat. My stomach feels empty and food doesn't help. It's that mixed with low blood sugar. It goes away after dinner but it's there most of the day. That mixed with completely exhausted and those are the sx I have. Boobs fluctuate being tender but they are full and heavy. 
I'm getting more nervous the closer I get to the scan. I'm going to be sick on Tuesday I just know it.


----------



## Wish85

I don't think it's a stomach bug, I don't have the other sx that goes along with bugs (cramps, repetitive vomiting, diarrhoea, stomach gurgles, fever) and I was feeling queasy for several days beforehand. I've read a lot of women say they don't necessarily vomit every day kinda thing. I dunno I could be wrong? I hate that empty stomach feeling, that's how I explain my queasiness. Food doesn't help but then not eating makes it worse. 
Oh is your scan Tuesday? For some reason I thought it was the day before mine. Wow you don't have long to wait at all! I am so scared for mine.


----------



## Wish85

Made it through all day just feeling queasy, then afternoon hit & again I vomited &#128546; This sucks! My throat burns!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yes my scan is Tuesday at 10am EST...2 days to go!
Throwing up must be awful. I have moments when I gag but I suppress it because I don't want to throw up. Does it just hit you?


----------



## Wish85

So close! Can't wait to hear the good news. Yeah it just hits me. I'm queasy non stop but then all of a sudden I get watery mouth and burp a bit of spew & then blurgh!

I am dehydrated because water makes it worse. The thought of water makes me nauseous let alone drinking it. Going to get jelly, cordial & flavoured milk today, see if that helps


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sounds awful! Not drinking water isn't great, I hope you find something to keep you hydrated. If it were me I would go to see a dr soon if you can't get water in to you. Dehydration can be detrimental to the baby if it goes too long. When I went in for the kidney stones with dd they said I was dehydrated (I thought I was drinking tons) and hooked me up to salene.


----------



## Wish85

Going to Dr today xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh that's good!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Did you get some mess for the nausea?
I have 12 hours until my scan and I'm absolutely terrified!


----------



## Wish85

I got a prescription for Zofran but I'm not going to take it unless I really have to. It's a Class B drug so not something to take everyday and you only get 4 in a bottle? Pretty sure my ms is going to last longer than 4 days. I have a Wedding on Saturday so will take then because I'm just miserable.

I can't wait to hear the good news! Update us straight away! Good luck xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Do you not have Diclectin? That's what they prescribe here in Canada. I never filled my prescription (should have with dd) but I know many people that have taken it in pregnancy and it's made a huge difference. 
I think because my sx aren't super strong I'm feeling some anxiety about my scan. I'll update after, hopefully with good news.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We have a baby! Measuring 6+3 with a hr of 121!! We are so excited and hopeful.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1452.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wish85

Oh my I am so excited for you Erin! I was praying it was good news for you. Woohoo congratulations!

I hope I have good news to share with you Friday!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Friday? I thought you were going tomorrow!! Oh well, it will go by fast and I know you are going to have good news. All that sickness is a good sign.


----------



## Wish85

No lovely my appt is Friday 2pm so it will be approx midnight Thursdays night your time..


----------



## Wish85

So happy for you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thank you! I can't wait to hear about your little baby.


----------



## Wish85

My ms is still here today but maybe a tad weaker. Could be that the ginger & B6 tablets are starting to work or maybe I'm just used to it now? I made sure I went to bed early last night because everything I've read says it's worse if you are tired so I was in bed by 9pm. Maybe that's why it's not as bad today?

Got a few niggles and pains down low too but it's probably ligaments stretching.

I can't wait to see baby as well, hopefully he/she is alright in there :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have had to nap every day for the past week and a bit and on the 2 days I didn't I felt quite sick. I think there is truth in it for sure. I know if I eat and my stomach is totally empty I feel sick for a couple hours. By evening I feel ok but it's probably because I'm eating every couple hours. It's just so different than it was with dd. in saying that my true ms didn't start until after 7 wks so I could be hurting next week. I wouldn't mind if it stays the way it is, I can manage this. 
I hope for you the ms does get less, it's so awful to feel horrid with little relief.


----------



## Wish85

I would love a nap through the day but unfortunately due to work I can't :(
I heard it peaks around week 9 so I'm dreading that. My ms is pretty bad right now but I haven't eaten so I will soon. This is so crap :(
I hope yours doesn't get any worse either hun!


----------



## Wish85

I just want to look at food like I used to instead of it making me dry reach thinking about it :( I miss food haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lol it's such a terrible feeling. With dd I had to slink my way to the kitchen every morning and inhale Rice Krispies before I would start retching. All I could eat was fruits and veg with the odd piece of toast. By 14 weeks I could look at food again (still not meat) without turning my stomach. I hope that it goes sooner than later!


----------



## Wish85

Well it's come in full force today. Yesterday must have been a tiny bit of calm before the storm that is today. Vomited before dinner last night and again this morning and my nausea is much stronger today :(

HELPPPPPP MEEEEEEE haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh yuck!!! That's terrible. It makes it very hard to function. 
Today I had a pretty yucky day. I felt gross when I woke up and could only eat a banana. By the time I got to work I was fighting the urge to gag and all the smells were hitting me in the face. I managed to eat when I got home and felt ok for an hour but by this afternoon I was feeling crappy. I've been struggling to eat because nothing sounds good. I managed to get toast in and some fruit which has helped. I'm feeling ok now but dread the morning. Maybe I'll just have a day here and there rather than every day? I know with ds I felt crappy when I didn't eat enough so maybe it will be the same.
24 (+) hours until your scan??!!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I asked last night but do you have diclectin there?


----------



## Wish85

Oh I forgot to respond to that part. I've not heard of it so I'm not sure? I haven't even tried the Zofran yet. My DP is begging me to because he sees how much I'm suffering but I don't want to take it unless I'm absolutely desperate. I don't feel it's at that stage yet. I'm still going to work.

I hear you on the nothing sounds appealing part. Fruit, toast and cheese with crackers is about all I can stand at the moment. I feel for you having to work with food. It would definitely be setting me off if I had to. It's bad enough walking past the staff cafeteria at work.

Yes just over 24hrs until my scan! Still don't know how I'm supposed to drink 1L water before hand when it makes me want to vomit.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Not being able to drink water is so bizarre. I don't know what I would do if I couldn't drink water. Can you drink anything or is everything setting you off? Liquid is liquid in your bladder. I just about peed yesterday when I had my scan lol. Drank a L but it was brutal.


----------



## Wish85

I know, I googled it though and it's very common! Does it have to be water or any kind of liquid? All I've tried so far is cordial with sparkling water and that seems ok so it's how I'm getting my water intake. 

Chocolate milk I can stomach but probably best not to drink 1L of the stuff LOL


----------



## ReadynWaiting

You just need a L of liquid, clear is best but whatever works. 
I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear. Do they give pics of the baby there?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 7 weeks!!


----------



## Wish85

Ok great, I'll drink a litre of lemon cordial & hope for the best!
Aw thank you for your support Erin, it's much appreciated. They did last time I went with my son but I'm going to a different place this time as we moved so I really hope so!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Today is the day!!!!! Imagine if you are so sick because there are 2 in there!!?? Lol
I'll be long asleep when you post but I'll catch up (my) tomorrow am. 
I just booked my follow up scan for nov 15. I'm going to try and not worry and think positive thoughts. I have a Doppler so I may even be able to find the hb by then. The past couple days I've been feeling like complete ass! Smells are doing me in...I baked cakes today and thought the sweetness was going to throw me over the edge. I had an empty coffee tin that I was recycling and it induced some pretty bad gagging. I've been sticking to fruit and grain products which seems fine. I'm letting myself get too hungry and then feeling wretched.


----------



## Classic Girl

:wohoo: I found y'all fat bitches! :haha: TOTALLY KIDDING! Now to go get caught up. Carlie, want some greasy sausage? 

I'm so sorry. I'm just making myself feel better by being an a-hole. It's not working though...just makes me feel like an a-hole. Hope to join you guys soon!


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Today is the day!!!!! Imagine if you are so sick because there are 2 in there!!?? Lol
> I'll be long asleep when you post but I'll catch up (my) tomorrow am.
> I just booked my follow up scan for nov 15. I'm going to try and not worry and think positive thoughts. I have a Doppler so I may even be able to find the hb by then. The past couple days I've been feeling like complete ass! Smells are doing me in...I baked cakes today and thought the sweetness was going to throw me over the edge. I had an empty coffee tin that I was recycling and it induced some pretty bad gagging. I've been sticking to fruit and grain products which seems fine. I'm letting myself get too hungry and then feeling wretched.

Thanks Erin I'll be sure to update asap after scan so my update is there waiting for you when you wake up! And omg don't even say twins, I would die!!!
Oh you poor thing, smells are the worst! I have super sonic smell at the moment & it's really annoying! The 15th isn't too far away & I'm sure everything will still be fine!


----------



## Wish85

Classic Girl said:


> :wohoo: I found y'all fat bitches! :haha: TOTALLY KIDDING! Now to go get caught up. Carlie, want some greasy sausage?
> 
> I'm so sorry. I'm just making myself feel better by being an a-hole. It's not working though...just makes me feel like an a-hole. Hope to join you guys soon!

I'm not fat yet, too much vomiting to gain any weight!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Adriann I totally get how you feel. After 3 years, 6 losses and seeing everyone on every thread I'm on get pg and carry to term makes me a bit bitter too! I'm ok with you being an a-hole/venting. 
My gut is totally hanging out (bloating I'm guessing) and I'm just super thankful I own so many pairs of yoga pants. Lol
You will join us soon and then we can all be fat and sick together haha. 
Carlie-I'm going to bed soon as I'm struggling to keep my eyes open. I'll be looking on here in 11 hours for some great news and hopefully pics.


----------



## Wish85

Here is baby! 7wks with heart rate of 134 &#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9930.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Twin2momma

Omg it's been forever lol! Ok ok first of all Carlie &#10084;&#65039; Yay great pic! So happy! Now lemme go catch up then I'll make my update:)


----------



## Wish85

Thank you Amanda, was wondering where you've been?! How are you feeling?
Don't worry about catching up it's mainly me & Erin whinging about how crap we feel haha


----------



## Twin2momma

Erin yay on your little bub just saw your scan pic:) 

Ok my update. Still working on getting settled an completely moved. I am now 9wks3days:) I saw the high risk obgyn that I saw with my twins yesterday, an they labeled me high risk again this go round and have me transferred to their care which I'm great with I love them an I wanted to deliver at the hospital they do anyways lol I got a sneak peek ultrasound yesterday and baby had a great hb an was actually wiggling all around it was perfect!
Carlie I'm right there with you on the ms
It's awful I've started freezing Gatorade in ice cube trays just to suck on them for hydration my dr prescribed me zofran but I won't take it bc I'm too paranoid lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Carlie great pic! That's amazing news!
Amanda moving is such a chore but then it's kind of like Christmas as you unpack stuff. Why are you high risk this go around? 
I'm afraid I'll be labelled high risk because of my age and they won't let me birth at home again. Hospitals scare me and make me so uncomfortable.


----------



## Wish85

Amanda my memory is crap so sorry if you've already explained but how come you are high risk? I'm glad you got to see bub again & all is well! I'm sorry to hear your ms is bad too, I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I've got zofran too but also paranoid about taking it however I will be tomorrow because I have a wedding and I ain't going feeling like this!


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Carlie great pic! That's amazing news!
> Amanda moving is such a chore but then it's kind of like Christmas as you unpack stuff. Why are you high risk this go around?
> I'm afraid I'll be labelled high risk because of my age and they won't let me birth at home again. Hospitals scare me and make me so uncomfortable.

I replied before I saw this! Thanks Erin! I don't like Hospitals either, and I work in one haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lol there is no way I could work in one. All that Illness! How do you stand the smells?
With dd I had to get regular blood draws and the first couple times I was still sick and it was a struggle just to walk through the halls to the lab.


----------



## Wish85

I work in Pathology which means no patient contact. Definitely couldn't work on the wards. I'm not a Phlebotomist, they are the only Pathology workers who have patients, I'm Exec Support for the Director so tucked away in Executive Building next to the main Hospital Building :)


----------



## Wish85

Erin have you stopped taking Vitex? If not, when do you plan to?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That I could handle! My gf is an ER nurse and it freaks me out just thinking of all that she comes across. 
I met with my ND yesterday and she wants me to continue the Vitex until 12 weeks. At that point the placenta will be in full effect and hormones should be balanced. I didn't have any real hormonal issues to begin with it was more of a precautionary herb to maintain stability. I was having some pms symptoms and in TCM that is a cause for concern as even the slightest imbalance can throw things off. In western medicine my levels were all normal. 
I take 2 pills/day now and when I reach 12 weeks I'm going to cut back to 1 for a couple weeks and then stop all together.


----------



## Twin2momma

Wish85 said:


> Amanda my memory is crap so sorry if you've already explained but how come you are high risk? I'm glad you got to see bub again & all is well! I'm sorry to hear your ms is bad too, I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I've got zofran too but also paranoid about taking it however I will be tomorrow because I have a wedding and I ain't going feeling like this!


I have a clotting disorder with a history of dvt an pe's 
So I have to be in blood thinner injections during pregnancy an I'm having my 3rd csection :/ I have a fence feeling about because part of me wanted to try vba2c but they said no way, but I will take whatever is safest for baby,


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> That I could handle! My gf is an ER nurse and it freaks me out just thinking of all that she comes across.
> I met with my ND yesterday and she wants me to continue the Vitex until 12 weeks. At that point the placenta will be in full effect and hormones should be balanced. I didn't have any real hormonal issues to begin with it was more of a precautionary herb to maintain stability. I was having some pms symptoms and in TCM that is a cause for concern as even the slightest imbalance can throw things off. In western medicine my levels were all normal.
> I take 2 pills/day now and when I reach 12 weeks I'm going to cut back to 1 for a couple weeks and then stop all together.

I'm still taking it too & im too scared to stop because I really believe it's why this pregnancy is sticking & it wasn't just another chemical. I had planned to start weaning at 12 weeks, I take 1x 1000mg daily so might go to every 2nd day for a week then every 3rd etc


----------



## Wish85

Twin2momma said:


> Wish85 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda my memory is crap so sorry if you've already explained but how come you are high risk? I'm glad you got to see bub again & all is well! I'm sorry to hear your ms is bad too, I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I've got zofran too but also paranoid about taking it however I will be tomorrow because I have a wedding and I ain't going feeling like this!
> 
> 
> I have a clotting disorder with a history of dvt an pe's
> So I have to be in blood thinner injections during pregnancy an I'm having my 3rd csection :/ I have a fence feeling about because part of me wanted to try vba2c but they said no way, but I will take whatever is safest for baby,Click to expand...

Oh I'm sorry Amanda that must be scary. Yes definitely do what is safest for you & bub!


----------



## Jbree

Just caught up great scan pics!! Aw and ms is the worst i was signed off work for 3 weeks with it last time. X


----------



## Wish85

Hey Jorden thank you!! Omg you poor thing but I totally empathise with you! So my Dr gave me Zofran so I could go to a friends wedding yesterday. She said take 1x 4mg & you will feel normal for 24hrs. It took the edge off slightly for all of maybe 3 hrs but I still felt miserable so I had to take another one just so I could get ready & feel somewhat like I could even leave the house! I'm dreading it wearing off. It's been so nice having some relief even though it hasn't fully taken the ms away! I'm so not used to this, I normally have such a strong stomach & don't experience nausea or vomiting like ever! I don't understand how I could not experience a single day of ms with ds but it be so bad this time?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie for me with ds my ms was minimal, more like low blood sugar. With dd it was brutal food aversions and terrible nausea. It suited their personalities to a T! Ds is subtle, quiet, sympathetic and fairly calm while dd is just a firecracker! I don't believe gender has anything to do with it but I do believe how they are as a person (for me) makes a difference. With this pregnancy it's in the middle...I have waves where it's awful and then it levels out and I feel somewhat ok.


----------



## Wish85

Oh geez Erin lol my ds is placid, sensitive, quiet, very easy going so I was hoping this one would be the same but if your theory is correct I'm in for a shock haha. Tablets have just starting wearing off now so I'm slowly starting to feel miserable again. Gahhhhhh I hate this! Erin I'm glad you get a little relief in between the waves. I just pray mine only lasts first trimester!


----------



## Classic Girl

Just saw Carlie's us with heartbeat!! Had to comment before reading anything else!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie with dd mine was consistently horrible from 7-12 weeks and then intermittent from 12-14. After 14 I felt normal again other than I couldn't eat meat the entire pregnancy. What is funny is dd still doesn't eat meat other than ham! So bizarre. I'm sorry you are feeling so crappy! As much as I feel like ms would be reassuring for me I don't want to go through it again. It just makes daily life impossible. My ms is consistent in this pregnancy as in the waves seem to be around the same time every day. I'm just thankful it's not worse.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Carlie with dd mine was consistently horrible from 7-12 weeks and then intermittent from 12-14. After 14 I felt normal again other than I couldn't eat meat the entire pregnancy. What is funny is dd still doesn't eat meat other than ham! So bizarre. I'm sorry you are feeling so crappy! As much as I feel like ms would be reassuring for me I don't want to go through it again. It just makes daily life impossible. My ms is consistent in this pregnancy as in the waves seem to be around the same time every day. I'm just thankful it's not worse.

That's so funny about the meat thing! Kids are funny with meat aren't they? My lo is the same. He won't eat plain meat like roast or chicken breast but he'll eat things like spaghetti bolognese. 
So my ms is probably a 7/10 so maybe a tad better than it has been. Is it just a good day or will it maybe stay this way? I hope it's the latter! So extremely tired though. I had two naps yesterday plus 9hrs overnight!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I hope ms is tapering off! You may be having a day where hormones have plateaued so sx aren't as severe? I hope it's just that things are tapering off though. The exhaustion is horrible! I nap every day and am in bed by 9. I'm pretty lucky that my schedule allows for it.


----------



## Wish85

I really hope it's tapering off, that would be nice! I remember I had a day last week where it wasn't as bad but then the next day it ramped up again. I wish I could nap through the day, it would help a lot. I'm so buggered and it's not even lunch time yet lol
I only just noticed your dd and my ds were born in the same year, silly me I never noticed it before. Our littlies will have the same age gap, well roughly depending on when your dd was born. My ds was born in July 2013.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dd was born in Jan so not too far off. It will be the same age gap as my sister and I and we are super close. We weren't so much growing up though (she hit her teens long before me lol). 
It's only fair that you get a break from ms. Mine is just so weird...I wake up and feel a little light headed so I eat, about 20 mins later I have such a raunchy feeling in my stomach and then waves of nausea happen for about an hour. I don't feel like eating because I just feel gross and then my blood sugar drops and so I feel sick. I eat quickly and go through the cycle again. Smells set me off at any time but food isn't turning me off unless I feel nauseous and then I can't think about eating. I still have that weird gaggy feeling but I manage to keep it at bay as long as I don't sneeze, clear my throat or cough. It's all just so random. 
I just used my Doppler (told myself I would wait-didn't listen lol) and I'm pretty sure I caught baby for about 4 seconds and then lost it. I couldn't find it again and didn't want to use it for too long. I'll wait a few days and try again.


----------



## Twin2momma

Carlie. Have you tried sea bands? My dr said I could try those if I was still to worried about taking the zofran so I'm sending OH out for them later today lol I'll try anything I can. I pretty much spend the entire day nauseous and or throwing up, it's awful I feel your pain! 

Erin. 
Lol your theory because my other two pregnancies I had no ms
With dd I got sick one time from pasta and with the twins nothing at all. So let's hope this baby isn't going to throw me for the loop lol
My dr was saying that a strong and healthy placenta putting off so much hormones or something causes some women to have strong ms an others aren't affected by it! 
I've also heard more ms means a girl well as the old wives tale says lol! 

As for me tomorrow I shall be 10 weeks and I am so glad! I feel good making it to this point an then 12 weeks I'll be happy too! We are announcing at Christmas. We have our gender scan on January 3rd!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I wanted to wait until Christmas but I think I'll be showing before then. With dd (2nd) by 12 weeks I had a belly. I have a short torso (I'm only 5'1) so I guess I show earlier??
We are spending the weekend with my inlaws in 2 weeks and I'm hoping to keep it from them until we have our 12 week scan. We will have a scan next week so maybe that's good enough? Dh wants to tell everyone yesterday but I'm just not comfortable yet. I would like to get the panorama test done so I know at least most of the chromosomal issues are out of the way. I just don't want to pay for it. 
Are you ladies having it done?
Sorry you two feel so poorly. I'm grateful mine is manageable.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oh and I totally found baby's hb again today. I doubted myself last night and of course couldn't wait. It took me 15 mins or so but I found it. It was faint but it was def baby's. I'm so excited and hopeful! I haven't felt this way since I was pg with dd.


----------



## Wish85

I'm really worried girls. My ms has been almost non existent since Sunday. I thought maybe the Zofran was just taking longer to wear off but it pretty much hasn't come back and it's now Tuesday morning. I am freaking out. Something must be wrong


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie I doubt anything is wrong. Placenta starts to take over this week and continues to from here on out. With my mmcs my sx were minimal to non existent from the beginning. The babies were behind at my early scans never with a strong hb. You have had crazy sx and a great scan. 
Can you get a scan? Do you know anyone in radiology or that has access to a mobile us? Just to ease your mind. 
I have come across so many threads where women lose their sx for days, panic and then get punched in the face with them days later. Enjoy the break while it's here.


----------



## Wish85

I'm too scared to go get a scan in case it's bad news. I will wait a few more days & if still nothing I will go to the Dr. I've never heard of someone having severe ms for a week only? I am so upset thinking the worst :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have read people have it and then it dissipates for a few days and then comes back. Are you feeling any nausea at all? Or do you feel 100% better?


----------



## Wish85

No nausea at all, just tired but now I'm slightly cramping & I don't know if it's in my head or what?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Cramping does happen from time to time. I think you are going to drive yourself mad. You need to distract yourself somehow (ya right!). 
Any friends have a Doppler? It might be too early and that could stress you more. 
How long is zofran supposed to last for?


----------



## Wish85

It's only supposed to last 24hrs so it's been well over that because I took them Saturday :-/


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I still think everything is fine. 
Here is what I think about ms:
1. I think when we are aware of it we make it worse as we feel every little ounce of it
2. I think the mind is an extremely powerful thing and can contribute to ms
3. I think you are convinced bad things have happened and therefore you feel nothing 
With ds I had little to no sx but I also didn't know I was pg until 14 weeks! 
With dd I knew at 11dpo and waited for sx. I probably increased the severity as I wanted sx. 
With this baby I could probably be a lot more sick but I suppress a lot of it because I don't want to feel like I did with dd. this am I felt terrible but I talked myself out of it, was busy at work and then it dissipated. I like to believe it has to do with their personalities but not too scientific. 
I wish I was there and could take you out for cheesecake (I've been thinking about it for 2 days lol) and distract you for a bit.


----------



## Wish85

Thank you Erin I really appreciate the pep talk. I hope all is well & bub is just being nice for a few days. Maybe it will hit me again soon. I love cheesecake!!!


----------



## Twin2momma

Wish85 said:


> Thank you Erin I really appreciate the pep talk. I hope all is well & bub is just being nice for a few days. Maybe it will hit me again soon. I love cheesecake!!!

Oh Carlie
I'm sorry your worried, I am sure things are just fine and that your placenta is just starting to take over much more and helping ease that ms. 

Mine has given me a break once or twice for like 12-24 hrs then sneaks back up! 

Hopefully you've been able to put your mind at some ease


----------



## ReadynWaiting

How are you feeling today Carlie?


----------



## Twin2momma

Erin! 
What type of Doppler do you have? I'm looking into buying one. I want it to have for ease of mind but same time I wonder if I will just drive myself crazy with it lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have a sonoline B 3mhz. I love it! And it wasn't expensive.


----------



## Twin2momma

ReadynWaiting said:


> I have a sonoline B 3mhz. I love it! And it wasn't expensive.

Ohhh!! Just found it on groupon for $34 
Ordering now


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay!!


----------



## Wish85

Thanks girls. I'm still not as sick as I have been. I was on the couch last night and hadn't eaten for a while, stood up and had a massive wave of nausea and had to run to the toilet and vomited a fair bit but then I felt fine again. Today I was slightly nauseous when I woke up but it went away after breakfast. It's not constant like it has been. Still worried but no bleeding or cramping so maybe this is just how it's going to be now?

I'm not in a good place at the moment and this has just added to the stress but what will be will be. I have no control over it. Unless I have cramping and bleeding I can't really afford to worry incessantly about it. Just trying to keep myself busy so I don't think about it.

How are you girls?


----------



## Classic Girl

Carlie, I know the freaking out over symptoms even with my healthy pregnancies and symptoms COME AND GO! Please don't worry too much. If anything you're going to jinx yourself and it'll come back 3x as bad!

(PS ladies it's 9:25 am her time so I'll FB msg her)

On another note, IM REALLY DUMB. Lol eh I'm just a POASA and really too embarrassed to go post this in GOT though I guess that's what it's for. According to FF I'm 7dpo. I got these cool wide Wondfos and of course was ready to pee on the actual envelope they came in trying to get them open :haha: Anyway...I know I have line eye but I also know I can share with you guys and you won't point and laugh (openly...to my face I mean lol) and will tell me to stfu, it's stupidly early and there's nothing there! :rofl:

Of course it's untweaked as I don't like to tweak my own.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3066.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Classic Girl

We posted at the exact same time. Weird


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie-is there more going on than just worried about this baby? I hope you are ok and am sending you huge hugs!!!

Adriann can you see something on the test? Either I have line eye or something is on there?? I'm catching a hint of something or an indent. My phone doesn't always give me the clearest view.


----------



## Classic Girl

Yes but sooo faint that's why I came in here.


----------



## Classic Girl

Also want to add that my appt with my new OB for consult is Thursday!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I can't wait to see tomorrow's test!! I would never judge for early testing. I've totally poas before at 2dpo! Lol


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Carlie-is there more going on than just worried about this baby? I hope you are ok and am sending you huge hugs!!!
> 
> Adriann can you see something on the test? Either I have line eye or something is on there?? I'm catching a hint of something or an indent. My phone doesn't always give me the clearest view.

Yes, I have some personal issues going on at work and I also opted to stop my medication for anxiety and depression when I got my bfp so it's really hard when you have hormones all over the place and no meds to help through the stressful times. I'll be ok, I have a great support network in place and you girls if I need to chat.

Adriann, I hope it's the beginning of a bfp for you.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry you are having to go through other stuff on top of pregnancy anxieties. I'm always available for a chat/vent. I understand having bs at work. Even though I'm self employed I do work 4 days/wk with the same person and she's super negative and totally untrustworthy. I feel like I'm always waiting for the next blow from her. I resolved at the beginning of the year to drop whatever she tries throwing at me. I recognize it's her shit and I can't control what she does. Still adds stress and tension. 
I hope your stuff passes soon.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

On a side note: anyone's teeth bother you during pregnancy? My bottom front teeth have been tender for a couple days.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Just googled it, looks like it's actually a symptom. Who knew?


----------



## Wish85

Thanks very much Erin. One of my bosses is a pig of a man and doesn't like me because I'm a 'young woman' in a managerial position. Yes, he's one of those - woman can't possibly contribute anything to the workplace because men do everything better - kind of men! Anyway, long story short, everyone is scared of him because once he targets you, he is a really nasty man. He micro manages me, pulls me up on things that don't exist, uses any excuse to put me down or drag my name through the mud to others, barks orders at me..the list goes on. I went against my better judgement and decided to lodge a formal grievance. Anyway, found out on Monday that my complaint has gone nowhere because my claims could not be substantiated. I had one witness to one of the events, I thought she was a friend, but she totally denied my allegations and instead said that I was the one in the wrong. I know she did this because she is scared and only looking out for her best interests. 

What is wrong with people?


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Just googled it, looks like it's actually a symptom. Who knew?

My teeth feel normal but they definitely bleed sometimes when I brush them which has only been since pregnancy. I think the gums get sensitive or something?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hormones and extra blood flow lead to swollen gums which causes the sore gums/teeth and bleeding. I've had the bleeding with dd but never this sensitive, sore feeling. 
The blood flow makes sense for me, I've had a headache since this afternoon which in turn is making me ill. I had headaches with ds for most of the pg which just sucked.


----------



## Wish85

I did reply on the page before but forgot to include the teeth comment. I figured you probably clicked on the 'last page' and only saw my teeth comment but not the one before where I said thank you. Just didn't want you to think I didn't say thank you hehe


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie that's disgusting and makes my blood boil! It sounds like a bad movie. Document everything, record with your phone, stay strong! It boggles my mind that fear mongering still exists and that sexist pigs are still in power. My God, America just elected the biggest, sexist, racist, fear mongering douchebag as their next president!! It's frightening to me to be so close to a country that is going to attract (even more so) the scariest of 'haters'. 
I hope that the issue gets rectified for you and you can move forward. How are you feeling today?
I had a terrible day/night yesterday. I had a headache from the afternoon on (had them every day with ds) and felt so sick. I feel better today, just hoping it's not an indicator of things to come.


----------



## Twin2momma

Wish85 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carlie-is there more going on than just worried about this baby? I hope you are ok and am sending you huge hugs!!!
> 
> Adriann can you see something on the test? Either I have line eye or something is on there?? I'm catching a hint of something or an indent. My phone doesn't always give me the clearest view.
> 
> Yes, I have some personal issues going on at work and I also opted to stop my medication for anxiety and depression when I got my bfp so it's really hard when you have hormones all over the place and no meds to help through the stressful times. I'll be ok, I have a great support network in place and you girls if I need to chat.
> 
> Adriann, I hope it's the beginning of a bfp for you.Click to expand...



Carlie 
I hope things get better 
I also stopped my anxiety an depression medicine the week before my bfp an yesterday I was texting a friend about how this is the worst I've felt emotionally. Being pregnant after losses is filled with anxiety in itself then add on top actucally having anxiety depression issues it's awful. I spent yesterday off an on crying an stressing Over stuff I know I can't control. Your not alone an I'm sending tons of positive thoughts 


Adrian 
Yeah I feel like I see something too so no your not crazy I swear I started poas like the day after we bd lol ok maybe not that fast but you get it. 


Fingers crossed dear

Erin - me me me on the teeth thing it's sooo annoying 


I'm officially 10wks 1day thank goodness


----------



## Twin2momma

Adrian I totally zoomed in an stared an obsessed over that pic I am sure I see something yes it's super faint but I see it! Hopefully this is your starting bfp


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Amanda yay for 10 wks. Only a few weeks out of 1st tri!!!!


----------



## Classic Girl

Ok so took these 2 today. 8dpo. I swear I see something.

Tempted to go get a FRER only bc tomorrow is my consult appt with new OB and I know their tests aren't always very sensitive and not sure if they'd draw blood. I dunno.

WHY DOES IT KEEP TURNING MY PICS??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3084.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Wish85

Adriann have you got another test for us to obsess over?

Thanks Erin, yes it makes my blood boil too but it seems to be the way of the world. The bad people get rewarded and the honest people get pushed to the side. It really is a dog eat dog world and I hate it.

Amanda I totally sympathise with you. It's really taking a toll on me emotionally too. I have pretty much cried every day for a week. Hugs to you!


----------



## Classic Girl

Carls...we have to stop doing that. We're 19 hours apart and posting at the same time answering each other


----------



## Wish85

Hahaha, I see something A!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I see a hint of something and totally vote frer!!


----------



## Wish85

:test: FRER


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 8 weeks Carlie!!


----------



## Classic Girl

Bah. Not much. I need to remind myself I'm 8dpo and it's night time after a 20 minute hold :haha: This damn lower backache every evening is annoying though. Happy 8 weeks, C!

Seriously? I tried regular upload, the rotated and uploaded...why sideways? What am I doing wrong?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3095.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Wish85

Thanks girls! Wowzers 8 weeks.

A, can you see anything IRL? 8dpo would be pretty early to have a totally visible bfp and 20 mins is not a long enough hold woman! Your FMU is crap so definitely test with SMU tomorrow! I really hope it's your month!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

20 min hold...lol. I bet tomorrow you see something. Try at least to hold for 40 mins bahahaha! Maybe a tad longer lol.


----------



## Wish85

Is it tomorrow yet? I want to see a positive test!


----------



## Wish85

P.S can I just add I could live on Mango's at the moment and I'm excitedly happy it's Mango season here in Australia :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mmmm I love mangoes! After I had dd I needed to include more fiber as per my midwife so I was eating dried mango. I became addicted to it. Turns out it was loaded with added sugar, lol. No wonder I couldn't stop eating it.


----------



## Twin2momma

Morning (well on my end ) lol
Adrian! I'm being a poas pusher lol go poas with a better hold! I have a good feeling this is your month 

Nothing much going on my end, got a email that my Doppler shipped so I'm excited for that. It's been a busy week with the kids an I'm feeling stressed there. But it shall get better 

My craving is broccoli an cheese I've eaten it for the past two nights lol


----------



## Twin2momma

What do you do when your 10wks pregnant an have a wondfo left lol :) you use it of course
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1640.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Adriann where is that test??????????
Amanda it's funny the things we crave. I get something in my head and obsess about it. Today I feel like ass so not sure good is going to be my friend but we will see. 
You are going to love the Doppler. I actually tried an app (shell) yesterday that someone posted about using your phone mic as the Doppler. I think I'm too early yet. I found it with the Doppler but not the phone. 
I've bee so freakin tired this week it's making me nuts. I can't function and I'm falling asleep whenever I sit down basically. Maybe that's being a 'geriatric' mother lol.


----------



## Classic Girl

Sorry sorry I've just got nothing to report! FRER this morning looked like last nights and the strip I did earlier has too many little indents! I do have 2 strips (one Wondfo and one Pregmate) "processing" upstairs right now. 

I DID go to my new OB appt and I loved her! She listened to everything I'd been thru and took 2 pages of notes right down to dates of LH surges on opks each month. They took 8 tubes of blood (one for HCG so no pee stick there) for everything from FSH/LH to a cooagulating panel and I have to go back on cd2 and fast beforehand and also cd21 to test progesterone. I almost started crying in there wondering why the hell my other OB never did ANY of this!

I'll go check strips...back in a bit


----------



## Classic Girl

Bah...I dunno. Anyone see anything on either of these?
ETA: 9 dpo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4852.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Wish85

Adriann I'm on work computer so can't zoom in. Anything irl?

Amanda brocolli? No woman, just no hahaha. Vegetables are the last thing on my mind. Cheese always :)

Erin, sorry you're feeling so tired. It's sucks doesn't it? I've finally worked out my ms. The more tired I am the worse it is and my prenatals contribute to the nausea no matter what time of the day I take them. So I have stopped taking my prenatals and just bought chewable multi vitamins and plain folic acid tablets. This week I have gone to bed so early and hence not been very sick but last night I could not get to sleep and what do you know, today it's worse than it has been. Still not bad though. At least it's the weekend so I can rest as much as possible :)


----------



## Classic Girl

Lol no idea. Hence why I said BAH :haha: I've got a shit ton of the green strips so I'm sure more will come. Will know most of the blood results Monday


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Adriann so happy you have a dr that is interested and is checking on things. As for the tests I don't think I see anything but Ics I find are crap. 

Carlie-I guess I'm glad ms is back somewhat?? Lol. Mine is def worse the more tired I am and the fact that I'm so damn tired isn't helping. I'm struggling to find food appealing this week so I'm starving which is def increasing the ms. Chocolate milk has been my friend for a quick fix so I can at least try to think about what to eat.


----------



## Wish85

I second the Dr thing Adriann. Some Dr's aren't worth the paper their degree is written on while others exceed your expectations. The medical field is so inconsistent. 

Yes it's back somewhat. Still there but nowhere near as miserable as it was. The main difference I notice is that I didn't want to eat when it was really bad, had food aversions etc whereas now when I feel nauseous I want to eat and it helps for about 30 mins. Ms is so weird and new to me as I felt so good with Taj.


----------



## Wish85

Twin2momma said:


> What do you do when your 10wks pregnant an have a wondfo left lol :) you use it of course

Amanda lol I wish I had an FRER so I could test! Congrats on 10 weeks!


----------



## Classic Girl

Ok last IC taken about an hour ago. I actually see something on this one (i think) And don't judge me I'm a POASA. About to head to bed soon

ETA: Dang BnB made my picture suck
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4867.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie thats how my ms has been. Food helps for a while and then it sucks again but still nothing like you described last week. I really just have that hungover feeling. It worsens throughout the day but I can manage it. 
Adriann-I feel like something is on that test so I would have to use a frer with smu tomorrow. 
Amanda I don't know how you held on to an ic for so long. I was out of tests (and still bought some) by 5 wks. I made myself stop buying them. I do have about 40 opks that I might have to pee on just to see what happens.


----------



## Classic Girl

The new OBs nurse is a good friend and said HCG results would be back in the morning and to call at 11:00am. Guess we'll know one way or the other soon.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Carlie thats how my ms has been. Food helps for a while and then it sucks again but still nothing like you described last week. I really just have that hungover feeling. It worsens throughout the day but I can manage it.
> Adriann-I feel like something is on that test so I would have to use a frer with smu tomorrow.
> Amanda I don't know how you held on to an ic for so long. I was out of tests (and still bought some) by 5 wks. I made myself stop buying them. I do have about 40 opks that I might have to pee on just to see what happens.

:haha::haha: pee on the OPK's!!

Good luck with the results tomorrow A!


----------



## Jbree

So this is where its all going on!! Think im talking to myself on the other group! &#128514; xx


----------



## Wish85

Wait Jbree I'll take a look at other thread!


----------



## Wish85

And I can't believe I called you Jbree haha sorry Jorden hehe
How many dpo are you?


----------



## Jbree

Lol no worries! I think 6dpo no Unusual symptoms for this stage although i have a congested nose but might just be getting the cold as its that time of the year x


----------



## Classic Girl

Sorry Jorden!! I missed the girls!


----------



## Classic Girl

3.5 hours till call time. Just for you peeps in weird time zones


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Jorden no pee stick??? I would have been poas already by 6dpo lol. 
Adriann any results??


----------



## Jbree

Haha here you go bfn!! I ordered some clinicalgaurd never used them before hoping the will come tomorrow x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay!! Love pee sticks. I've seen several ladies on here use the clinical guard, no clue how good they are. I personally have no luck with Ics until hcg is closer to 50-100. I find they are so faint. It doesn't keep me from buying them lol. Can't wait for the next few days to see what the tests do.


----------



## Classic Girl

Hell No! Ggrrrr. I Will say that they didn't take a lot of blood to run a lot of tests and when I called the nurse said that they usually don't send back results until they have all of them done but she was going to contact the lab and see if she could locate the hCG test results. And then call me back. That was at 11:30. It's now 430 or close to it and I've heard nothing. But here's a FRER from today. Can anyone see it?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4870.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Classic Girl

I should add my Wondfo has a line as well and the FRER was a last-minute idea when I ran an errand for school and had only held my urine for about 30 minutes. I just wish the office would call me


----------



## Classic Girl

Wondfo I took with a small hold...then got the bright idea to grab a FRER while out on an errand and OF COURSE had to pee on that asap.

PS. It got dirty in my purse
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4872.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Wish85

Jorden just keep testing Hun! Still very early but hope you get bfp!

Adriann I see something on both tests!


----------



## Classic Girl

Holy double dye experiment on the wondfo!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4873.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jbree

I can see it on both tests adriann!! Did they check your hcg level at your appt? X


----------



## Classic Girl

Jbree said:


> I can see it on both tests adriann!! Did they check your hcg level at your appt? X

Yes but they did a ton of blood work for a ton of different tests that should've been done a while ago and sent them all out together. They told me to call Monday as they should have all of the results back. I called today just to see if I could find out what my hCG levels might be and they didn't have those results but were going to call the lab and see if they could get them. That was six hours ago and I have not heard anything back. This nurse, Misty, was so nice and listened to my entire tale of woe about my old doctor and not getting calls that I almost feel bad for her when she realizes she never called me back.


----------



## Twin2momma

A!
I see it on both test! Got my fingers crossed can't wait to hear your hcg results


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Oooohhh lines!!!! That's so exciting. How does the double dye thing work?


----------



## Classic Girl

You open the dip part on one strip, take out the little dye patch...open another strip, lift up the dip part, add the extra dye patch and close it back up then use it as you normally would


----------



## Wish85

What's the double dye thing?


----------



## Wish85

Oh I see. Keep testing!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So if there is hcg it makes the line darker? Why have I never heard of this?????


----------



## Classic Girl

That's the theory. I'd never heard of it either until this board :rofl: we some crazy bishes


----------



## Jbree

I think i may have set up the original thread on here about it lol crazy mofo right here!! &#128514;&#128514; x


----------



## Wish85

We be crazy bitches when it comes to TTC &#128514;


----------



## Jbree

7dpo banged up bfn!! Still reeeeeally early!! But something to pee on as i was having withdrawals from no opks this month lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wish85

Bummer Jords but as you said still super early & those tests aren't sensitive are they?


----------



## Jbree

There meant to be 10miu but thats lies &#128514; Last time i has a faint line on a 25miu before this type. But there cheap and cheerful x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

There is just such satisfaction in peeing on things. I think if any of my family or friends knew how redicks I am about poas they may place judgement. Love that you ladies all do he same lol. 
Now instead of neurotically poas I'm touching my boobs or poking at my belly.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Jorden you still have tons of time. 
Adriann do you have to wait until Monday for results now? Any new tests?


----------



## Classic Girl

I suppose so. My temp went down a bit and I took a digital after the double dye with bfn last night. Would the double dye trick pick up your baseline HCG (<5)? Am I grasping at straws or being silly? I know, I know, take more tests. My FMU sucks as Carlie said so I guess I'll wait a few hours and turn my bathroom back into a chemistry lab. 

Even if I'm not pregnant this cycle, I have full certainty this new OB will GET me pregnant if anyone can.


----------



## Classic Girl

Jorden what kind are you using? I've decided the thin Pregmate brand suck a dick but I really like the wide wondfos.

Am I the only one who has a mouth like a sailor around here? Is there some rule about cursing or are you all just LADIES? :rofl:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lol I have a foul mouth but no one ever swears on here so I try to keep it clean. Or I do the whole $h!t, a$$, never the f word cuz some people are offended??
My daily life is filled with profanity to the point that my 3 yr old has def repeated some pretty brutal statements (oh fuck!, wtf was that-not a proud parenting moment). I'm all for letting loose on here if no one is opposed??!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

As for the bfn digi it may just be too early? I love that you feel so confident with this new dr. That's how you should be feeling.


----------



## Classic Girl

Ok so I fucking went back and looked at the fucking Wondfo from this morning (lol sorry...just for Erin) that show barely if anything and now I see a line. I'll post a pic of both when I took it and now..2 hours or so later. Thoughts? I'm not feeling positive for some reason.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4884.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_4890.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ReadynWaiting

First off...love it!! Haha
The first test seems like something is there but it's not clear. The 2nd def is and it looks thick?? Here's my experience with cheapies-I either have a line or there is nothing. Over the last 5 years of ttc and the thousands (oh what I could have done with that money) of tests I've used I've had ONE evap and that was on a dollar tree test. Not one ic, cb or frer has ever had a line that wasn't there due to hcg. 
Also, if by 11dpo I'm still not getting a definitive line on a FRER I know it's not going to be a successful month. Now, that is me! I have seen tons of girls on here with supposed Evaps and successful pg that don't line up with my experiences. 
Why didn't the fuckin nurse call when she said she would?? It was Friday for godsakes, she obviously has never obsessed like we have or she would have made for damn sure she called...asshole!!


----------



## Jbree

Adriann dont ask me to look at your tests im drawing lines on everything lol 
The tests im using as call one step there the most common ic in the uk but they are shit! We cant get wondfos her for some reason and if you try to get them from America the postage is like triple the price of the test!! So then they are no longer cheap. Ive just got some clinicalgaurd today tested tonight bfn but will try again tomorrow at 8dpo. Xx


----------



## Wish85

Oh thank fuck you girls have potty mouths like me! Geez if you knew me in real life you would probably be surprised. The C word isn't even off limits (obviously not in front of Taj) lol
I'm glad you've finally got a great OB Adriann!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Looks like I'm having a super ovulation this month ladies...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1457.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jbree

Wow!! Thats crazy xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That pic was taken within 30 seconds.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Looks like I'm having a super ovulation this month ladies...

Holy moly. Do you have any pregnancy tests?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

No more hpts. I banned myself from buying more lol. I ordered opks in sept and used maybe 5-10 that month and then got my bfp. I have about 40 just sitting there. My rubber arm was twisted so I used one and it literally went that dark as soon as the pee hit it. Crazy! 
How are you feeling? When is your next dr appt?


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> No more hpts. I banned myself from buying more lol. I ordered opks in sept and used maybe 5-10 that month and then got my bfp. I have about 40 just sitting there. My rubber arm was twisted so I used one and it literally went that dark as soon as the pee hit it. Crazy!
> How are you feeling? When is your next dr appt?

Not real good Erin. Going through a pretty rough time to be honest. After many conversations and much deliberation I've decided to go back on my medication because my depression has become severe. I've hit an all time low and it's just not fair on anyone around me. My poor partner has copped it so bad. I've literally been a blubbering mess who basically lays in bed when I'm home because nothing is giving me joy. He has had to basically do everything with Taj and around the house and then I still snap at him because I'm just feeling so unhappy and low. I don't want to do anything, go anywhere, I'm just a miserable mess. I have the added guilt of now being on a Class C drug while pregnant but I had to weigh up the risks against the benefits. Still feel guilty and worried though. It's apparently the safest anti-depressant for pregnancy and breastfeeding but still don't like having to do it. Neither option is great, being severely depressed or taking medication that could harm your child. I feel like a failure no matter which way I go :nope:

This is supposed to be such a happy time in our lives but I have this constant grey cloud hanging over my head. I can't even pretend I'm happy. 

Next Dr's appointment will be to get the referral for NT scan. How about you?

My MS is all but gone. Had a little queasiness this morning when I woke up but it was very mild and went away with breakfast. Hope it doesn't mean anything bad.


----------



## Twin2momma

Carlie. 
I was on 20 mg of lexapro, an at one dr appointment I asked them if I could continue to take it or restart it since I had stopped, because I was experiencing a lot of anxiety an I felt it getting worse it is class c an I read of many women who took it the entire time an things were fine etc etc. my dr said that if you need it they would rather you be on it. Totally risk vs benefits. But you don't want to feel awful an depressed In what should feel like a time of joy, so I totally understand an I hope it gives you relief, don't feel guilty for taking care of your mental health your baby needs you to do just that :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ah Carlie I'm sorry you are feeling that way. I think you need to do what is best for you and if your dr says it's better for you to take it than not than do it. I don't think there is enough discussion about depression during pregnancy. While I've not experienced it I have seen many posts about it. There shouldn't be judgement about it either. The amount of hormones and changes that occur from day 1 until postpartum is unreal. 
Do you have someone that you talk to about your depression? 
I'm always here to listen if you need to talk. I'm sending you hugs and light, be gentle with yourself. Dump the guilt as it serves no purpose.
Afm-I have my follow up scan tomorrow and my appt with the mw in 2 weeks.


----------



## Classic Girl

I'm on Cymbalta and know I'll probably have to come off of it and that's scary. But it won't be this month as AF got me in FULL FORCE yesterday!


----------



## Twin2momma

Classic Girl said:


> I'm on Cymbalta and know I'll probably have to come off of it and that's scary. But it won't be this month as AF got me in FULL FORCE yesterday!

Booo for AF! But I'm
Glad you have this new OB to help you out now and get the help an attention you deserve while ttc!

When my insurance switched over my lexapro was going to cost me $227 a month so my dr tried to switch me to Prozac but the side effects scared the shit out of me so I refused and then I was able to get a discount through a thing at my work an my lexapro price came down!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

AF can suck it!! I 2nd what Amanda said about working with the new dr. You are so close to a successful cycle.


----------



## Classic Girl

AF can totally suck it. Af is a twatnozzle. But really Erin said it best a page or 2 back with the comment about not seeing a definitive line on a FRER by 11 dpo then counting yourself out so it wasn't devastating or anything. By that point I was like "ok just start already!" Went for my cd2 blooddraw today and did find out my HCG quant was..well..not pregnant is all I know :haha: but I'm glad it wasn't a chemical. Also glad she can get all results back (I called at noon and left a voicemail bc they were likely at lunch. Haven't heard back but it was an early release at 1:00 and my dumb ass left my beautiful rose gold iPhone 7 on my desk at work. :growlmad: Anyway she MAY put me on clomid just to increase egg quality. I'm kinda skeered:laugh2: but figure if I can take Chantix, clomid might be ok. 

How are you today, Carlie? :friends:


----------



## Wish85

Thanks girls for the support, and Amanda it's nice to hear of someone who is going through the same thing. I wouldn't wish depression/anxiety on my worst enemy. It is a really difficult thing to go through. I basically wanted to die on the weekend (NOT kill myself, I'm definitely not suicidal) but I just wanted the feeling to stop. And Adriann I had to look up Cymbalta. Do you have depression as well? It's so horrible. Will you have to switch to another one when you get your bfp or go off all together?

I'm taking 50mg zoloft so it's pretty much the lowest dose. I have done so much research on the subject of taking AD's during pregnancy and you know what? It's all conflicting evidence. There is no way of knowing whether deformations or organ problems are a result of the medication as all mothers have a 3-5% cover line chance of these problems occurring naturally, but still. If something were to go wrong, I would always question myself. At the end of the day I cannot go on how I have been. It's just no way to live and it's affecting the 4 of us so I think I'm making the right decision.

I am so lucky I have the partner I have. He was basically the one who said I should go on them because he doesn't want me to struggle like I have been. He wants me to be happy and he said if something were to go wrong with bub, he would never blame me and we would just deal with it at the time. Some of the posts I've read from women, their partners just tell them to get over it and learn to cope better because if something happened to their child as a result they would blame the mother :(

My ms has returned too. I vomited last night, twice and have been nauseous all morning with food not helping. D'oh!

Adriann I'm sorry AF arrived but at least you can start a fresh this month with your new OB. I have heard amazing things about Clomid so I really hope it works for you.

And Erin how did your scan go? Have you had it yet?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie it's great Dh is so supportive. I can't imagine mentally feeling horrible as well as physically, that's just not fair. I knew ms would rear its ugly face again, glad you had a bit of a break. 
My ms is most of the day now but I can keep it somewhat under control if I keep my stomach full but as soon as I start to digest I feel sick again. I had a gagfest in the car this am with dd asking if I was 'going to puke all over the car' lol. The joys of having a 13 yr old and 3 yr old is she learns all kinds of fun things. 
My scan is tomorrow at 4pm EST. I've been using my Doppler every few days so I know there is a hb. Tomorrow is purely just a dating scan so just making sure baby is progressing properly.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Carlie it's great Dh is so supportive. I can't imagine mentally feeling horrible as well as physically, that's just not fair. I knew ms would rear its ugly face again, glad you had a bit of a break.
> My ms is most of the day now but I can keep it somewhat under control if I keep my stomach full but as soon as I start to digest I feel sick again. I had a gagfest in the car this am with dd asking if I was 'going to puke all over the car' lol. The joys of having a 13 yr old and 3 yr old is she learns all kinds of fun things.
> My scan is tomorrow at 4pm EST. I've been using my Doppler every few days so I know there is a hb. Tomorrow is purely just a dating scan so just making sure baby is progressing properly.

I really thought I was just lucky it was going away so soon! My OH kept saying just enjoy it don't worry about why it's gone etc and now he's like 'told ya so' haha

That's so cool you can hear the hb. I don't have a doppler. I'm sure everything is progressing as it should, especially when you know there is a hb :) Will you have a pic to show?


----------



## Twin2momma

Grumble grumble morning lovely ladies 
Today makes 11wks!
Sadly dd has been vomiting since 545am! :( a stomach bug is going around at school so dd and I are hanging out at home today an I'm praying I do not catch this! 

I just wanted to jump in and say hi and say hope everyone has a great day. 
I'll be back later when the house is calm lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy 11 weeks Amanda!! You are a couple shy of the 2nd tri...amazing! Sorry dd isn't well. I really hope you don't catch it. 
Carlie hopefully you find ms spreads itself out more the further you are. Almost 9wks!!! 
Yes I'll ask for a pic from the scan. Having the Doppler keeps the anxiety away. I know it doesn't tell me anything other than there IS a hb but it is so reassuring. I'll be nervous as shit come the nt scan and again for the anatomy scan. I'm part of a pregnancy and infant loss support group and these ladies have lost babies at all ages and stages. I'm not sure I'll feel 'safe' at any point. This is my last baby so I want to try to enjoy all of it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well I just had my first vomit session! My gagging turned in to uncontrollable heaving. So gross! Now I'm starving and afraid to eat.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Follow up scan went great! Baby is measuring a day ahead now with an awesome hr of 172. I'm starting to really believe this is all happening.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1483.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wish85

Happy 11 weeks Amanda!!!! That's awesome! Hope dd feels better real soon and that you don't catch it! Face mask perhaps haha

Congratulations Erin! That's wonderful news! It is all happening for you, so happy! 
Nooooo to the vomiting! Can I just say fuck this shit? Since Sunday I have vomited twice a day every day. This morning I woke up and ran straight to the toilet and vomited first thing. I just forced breakfast in and I feel like I'm going to vomit again. My throat is that raw that when I spit there's bits of blood in it and after I vomited last night I blew my nose, more blood because I'm retching so hard. What the fuck? This is bullshit and I hope it doesn't get any worse. Erin I hope yours was a once off, it's horrible!

I don't think I'll feel safe at any stage either because there are no guarantees, only odds.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie that sounds horrendous! I hope you can stay hydrated. The blood doesn't sound good either. The wretching is awful. Once I started yesterday it was this uncontrollable heaving to the point I was seeing stars. I did feel better for a couple hours after but I was afraid to eat. 
I woke up this am and felt like throwing up so I just inhaled Rice Krispies in hopes that my stomach will settle. I think the stomach acid is what is doing it. If I have enough food in there it's not bad. I'm just going to suppress the urge to heave, hopefully that works. 
As for never feeling safe I understand that completely. For me I'm just trying to reach milestones and thus far I've surpassed any of my other pregnancies. I know there are no guarantees but we can hope.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I am feeling horrible today!! I threw up again and my stomach is killing me from heaving. I'm going to give it a couple of days and if it continues I'm going to get something for it. 
Carlie I hope you are doing ok?


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Carlie that sounds horrendous! I hope you can stay hydrated. The blood doesn't sound good either. The wretching is awful. Once I started yesterday it was this uncontrollable heaving to the point I was seeing stars. I did feel better for a couple hours after but I was afraid to eat.
> I woke up this am and felt like throwing up so I just inhaled Rice Krispies in hopes that my stomach will settle. I think the stomach acid is what is doing it. If I have enough food in there it's not bad. I'm just going to suppress the urge to heave, hopefully that works.
> As for never feeling safe I understand that completely. For me I'm just trying to reach milestones and thus far I've surpassed any of my other pregnancies. I know there are no guarantees but we can hope.

I'm trying so hard to keep hydrated but it's hard when water sets me off. I am trying to eat fruit to add to my water intake but I have a slight headache so I'm probably dehydrated. This is just the pits. I woke up at 3am this morning and could not get back to sleep because I was so nauseous, almost like the feeling of my stomach being so hollow like I hadn't eaten in 2 weeks. I ended up getting up and staying up so now I'm at work and exhausted lol..can't win! My typical trend every day this week has been to vomit first thing in the morning and again just before dinner..

I really hope you get some relief soon Erin and if not yes maybe go to the Dr and get something. It's no way to live. I don't know how women with hyperemesis do it?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I called in for a prescription for Diclectin. I vomited a few times today and just feel horrible. I can't miss work so I needed something. 
Any chance you can catch a nap at lunch?


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> I called in for a prescription for Diclectin. I vomited a few times today and just feel horrible. I can't miss work so I needed something.
> Any chance you can catch a nap at lunch?

Oh Erin that sucks it's worse today, hope the meds help you! I'm saving my last two zofran tabs for when I go away on a mini break next weekend :)

No chance for nap at lunch :(


----------



## Classic Girl

I had to have Phenergen when pregnant with my daughter. I liken morning sickness to eating a ton of greasy food followed with carbonation and then riding the Tilt-A-Whirl 100 times in a row without getting off. Possibly with a blindfold on as well. So sorry ladies. It does suck so badly. That phenergen was like gold.


----------



## Wish85

Classic Girl said:


> I had to have Phenergen when pregnant with my daughter. I liken morning sickness to eating a ton of greasy food followed with carbonation and then riding the Tilt-A-Whirl 100 times in a row without getting off. Possibly with a blindfold on as well. So sorry ladies. It does suck so badly. That phenergen was like gold.

That sounds a bout right. I tell Luke it feels like a really bad hangover but constant, and there's no drinking or fun the night before. His response? 'Wow, that sucks for you babe' haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Adriann that's a good description. I was explaining it to Dh the other day and seemed sympathetic. I managed to eat rice earlier and a piece of toast for dinner. I was feeling ok so I ate some vanilla ice cream (mmmm) and my lovely Dh is like 'I guess you aren't too sick to eat ice cream!'
I said I Don't have the flu and food plays no part as to what makes me sick. What an idiot!! I remember with dd he said something like 'maybe if you stop making a big deal about it you wouldn't feel sick. He's usually not such a moron but it only takes a couple comments like that for me to want to stick a hot poker in his eye. Lol


----------



## Wish85

Hahaha that's funny Erin. I wish it were that easy, if we just stopped making a big deal about it.

I am worried that with all the vomiting it would be affecting the vitex doing it's job. Am I being silly?

I literally just ran to the toilet and vomited (again) and I think I only took my vitex like an hour ago. Worried it will affect my progesterone.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie (happy 9 weeks) I actually stopped Vitex this week. I've never had issues with progesterone levels and I felt I was far enough along. The placenta starts to take over at this point. If you are concerned just have it checked. 
Have you had low prog in the past?
So I took the Diclectin last night before bed and woke up feeling ok. I have a headache (side affect) but no nausea and no churning stomach. I ate breakfast so we will see what happens.


----------



## Wish85

Thank you, same to you Erin. Did you stop the Vitex cold turkey or weaned? I thought the placenta didn't take over until 12-13 weeks? I never had a confirmed progesterone problem, I just assumed I did because of the 2 chemicals I had & then the month I started Vitex m I got my bfp & it stuck? 
I'm glad the Diclectin has taken the edge off & hope the headache goes away for you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie I weaned myself over the course of a week and a bit. The placenta does fully take over around 12 weeks but after 9 or so it has started to help with hormonal balancing. That's why some people's sx lessen. On average though 12 weeks is when it's 100%. I would do whatever makes you most comfortable. It felt right for me and def didn't affect anything noticeable anyways. 
I think I'm going to take the Diclectin for the next couple of weeks to keep the nausea and vomiting away. My sil said whenever she tried to stop it she felt horrendous. She took it in to the 2nd tri. I hate taking pharmaceuticals but I just can't function at work feeling that way. My stomach has been so sore just from a few days of heaving, I can understand why you had blood in your sputum.


----------



## Wish85

Thanks for the info Erin. I think I'll stay on it for another couple of weeks but I like to hear personal stories of real people using it instead of reading stuff online. I can totally understand you wanting to stay on the meds for nausea & vomiting. It's bloody terrible. I vomited 4 times yesterday. Came home & took my last two zofran wafers & it only just took the edge off. It stopped the vomiting but I was still really nauseous &#128542; I know what you mean about not liking taking pharmaceuticals..technically I took a Class C AND a Class B drug yesterday with the zofran & my anti depressant &#128543;


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I know nothing about drugs other than I think they are pushed too much by doctors and pharmaceutical companies to make a dollar. With dd I spent 7 weeks feeling like garbage (never threw up) and know I don't want to do that again. I hope my selfishness doesn't affect baby in any way. 
I woke up again today feeling ok. The nausea is there but the need to throw up is not. 
On another note we are travelling to see my sil and her family this weekend. We are taking the kids on a 'Santa train' ride. They get to go on a train for an hour and a half, have hot chocolate and treats and meet with Santa. Ds isn't so excited (he's 13) but dd is going to be. 
Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Twin2momma

Morning everyone! I feel like it's been a while, but I've been in bit of a rough anxiety funk, the other day I was just crying constantly an couldn't get myself together an my OH was just like I don't know what to do to help im trying everything! Poor fella, my kids were at my ex's an they are home now which makes me happy! I have a ultrasound on the 29th an my dr said they would more then likely be able to tell me the gender at that scan. But OH can't come and I don't want to find out without him, but with his work it looks like he'll not be able to come to any ultrasounds for a long while. So we talked about paying for a private scan that can be done on Saturday when he isn't working. I just felt kinda down too that he can't share in these moments as this is our first child together. Sigh
Anywho! I hope you ladies are feeeling better and having a wonderful day!


----------



## Wish85

That sounds like a fun weekend Erin! We had a family weekend - caught up with Taj's Great Granparents & cousins. It's always nice :)

Amanda that's super exciting! You could always get them to write the sex down on a piece of paper & you & OH can open it together at a later stage?
We have a dilemma when it comes to that - I don't want to find out but OH does....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Amanda- that IS exciting!! I agree with Carlie that you can just wait. So many people do these gender reveal things...it could be a great way to experience it together. 
Carlie-I love family weekends. Dh and I are pretty blessed to have the amazing families we do. 
The kids (well dd anyways) had a blast yesterday on the Santa train we took them on. It was an hour ride, met with Santa, had hit chocolate and cookies and sang carols. It was a pretty fun time.


----------



## Wish85

Amanda I forgot to say I hope your anxiety calms down & you start to feel better. My AD's have helped a little - long way to go before they take full effect but I'm nothing like I was the other weekend. 
Erin that sounds awesome, glad DD had a great time! Have you told the kids yet about the baby? 
I went back to my Dr today because of my ms, she gave me a script for maxolon tablets - they are Class A which I feel better about. Can take up to 3 a day. I've taken one & it has taken the edge off which is good. At least I get 25 in a pack instead of 4 with the zofran!


----------



## Jbree

Hi ladies sorry to hear everyone is having a rough time with ms. Im now 4+2!! Whoo! Heres some tests from 11 13 and 15 dpo - also on 13dpo got 1-2 weeks on a digi x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ReadynWaiting

CArlie I'm glad you got something for the ms. I don't know why I didn't get them with dd. I can feel when they wear off and the gagging starts again. Im going to take them for another 2 wks and then try going off of them to see how I feel. With dd it wasn't until 14 wks before I felt better. 
As for telling the kids it will be this week. 
Jorden- woohoo!!!! Looks awesome.


----------



## Wish85

Jorden I was wondering when you'd pop in! Your tests looks great! Congratulations again!

Erin - Can't wait to hear the kids responses :) My ds asks me everyday if he can kiss my belly and whether 'he' has grown today..it's really cute. I noticed with the maxolon tablets that right on the 8hr mark (which I can take them every 8hrs) my ms started to come back again so I guess I'll just keep taking them until I no longer feel sick once it's worn off. Hopefully it's only a couple more weeks!
I hope yours doesn't last until 14 weeks again. It seems so far away.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie I think it's great that the meds are working. It's so sweet ds is so excited. That's one reason I haven't told the kids is because dd will be so excited and not sure she will be able to keep it to herself. 
I think I'm going to take pics of the kids opening a Xmas gift and inside will be the scan pic. That will be on our Xmas cards and how we will announce it to everyone.


----------



## Wish85

That's a wonderful idea Erin! Love it :)


----------



## Wish85

I booked in my NT scan, it's on the 15 December. I should be between 12-13 weeks. Can't wait to see how much bub has grown!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So exciting Carlie!!


----------



## Jbree

Aw thats exciting carlie!! &#128522; Xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Jorden how are you making out?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

How is everyone doing? 
Personally the past 2 days haven't been great. My meds aren't as effective as they have been. I'm assuming my ms is peaking and that's why? Today I'm suppressing the urge to gag even with the meds. I just want to crawl back in to bed.


----------



## Jbree

Im totally fine im still at the stage of poke your boobs to see if they still hurt? I have my nhs appt with the midwife on dec 19th (just over 8weeks) when I will get my appointment for my 12 week scan which im guessing willbe mid jan,

Im hoping that I don't get as bad ms as last time.. I can remember I started gagging around 6 weeks 7-9 were the worst it was like motion sickness but staying still i was signed off work, then it totally disappeared around 16 weeks xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I really hope you don't get it bad. I'm feeling miserable tonight and I took my meds. My acupuncturist gave me some pressure points to help. 
I think I poked my boobs so much and that's why they were sore lol. I can tell you mine would hurt one day and nothing the next to semi sore the next. The fluctuation for me was normal. Try not to panic if you have no sx.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie are you showing at all? I look like I've gained 10 lbs in my midsection. I'm guessing everything is pushing up (it's def not firm) but I look 5 months pg! I'm trying to hide it but it's totally noticeable when I wear my coat or apron at work. I don't want anyone at work to know for at least another month but at this rate I'm going to be huge. I've only gained 1.5lbs, doesn't make any sense other than I have no ab muscles so body is just letting lose!! Lol


----------



## Wish85

Hi girls sorry for late replies, just on a little family vacay down the Coast! 
Jorden that's so exciting! I hope you have a smooth symptomless pregnancy! 
Erin I'm sorry your ms is getting worse not better. Mine has finally settled. I'm not needing to take my meds as often so hopefully it tapers off for good now. I definitely look pregnant Erin but because it's my whole belly (not just where uterus is) I have come to the conclusion it's bloat & my stomach muscles are just shit house haha


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm glad your ms is getting better. I'm afraid to not take the meds for fear it will be awful. When I notice days where I'm not feeling anything then I'll stop them to see how it goes. I would think soon as we near 12 weeks. 
I'm jealous that you are in summer right now! We have had snow this past week and I can't stand it. The kids love it and dd wants to play in it all the time but I dread the cold. Do you guys get snow in the winter?


----------



## Jbree

Yeh we get snow in thr winter.. But usually not till January weve had one day of it at the start of this month x


----------



## Jbree

Adriann you still here? Hows it going with the new dr? X


----------



## Wish85

I love the snow but no it doesn't snow where I am. I live in Brisbane, Queensland where the weather is tropical. Our winters are pretty mild, 15degrees is considered a cold day lol but it's very hot here in summer & VERY humid. I have to travel fair way South to see snow :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie that sounds lovely!!! I love summer, sun and heat. We have pretty hot and humid summers but they only last a couple months. Anything below 15 is cold and I can't stand it. Not sure how I got so lucky to live in Canada lol. 
Well I just did a catering event and worked 12 hours in my feet. I give major props to any ladies out there that are pg and work on their feet for that long. I'm exhausted and my feet are aching. Couldn't imagine doing it 9 months pg!!


----------



## Wish85

Oh my gosh you must be exhausted Erin! That's crazy! Hope you don't have to do that too often!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have another event this weekend that will probably be as long but other than that my days are pretty short. My gf is pg with her 3rd (6.5 wks) and is horribly ill. She's an ER nurse, works 12 hour shifts. I have no idea how she does it. She's in a job that has no windows for feeling shitty. I couldn't imagine it.


----------



## Wish85

Oh your poor friend. That would be horrible :( I guess the only positive is that working in ER she has the potential to be distracted by a lot of things like trauma patients, heart attacks etc..


----------



## Wish85

I am being so silly at the moment (hormones) but now that my sickness is gone and it's obviously too early to feel movement it's always in the back of my head that I'm going to go to my scan in 2 weeks and something be wrong. I know, I have no reason to think this. I just want first tri to be over. It's like I don't want to allow myself to be excited yet. I started organising my announcement and then thought 'I shouldn't jinx it'!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie how you are feeling is totally normal. It's the reason I bought a Doppler when I was pg with dd. I was constantly paranoid that something was wrong. Again it's been my friend with this pg. I use it every few days just for reassurance. 
It's exciting that you get to see baby again in 2 weeks and that your ms is gone. I'm afraid to not take my meds and be beaten down with ms again. As it is im still feeling sick and gagging it's just more controllable if that makes sense. 
We told the kids tonight that we are expecting and they are pretty excited! Ds started looking up names (he thinks it's a boy-me too). Dd said she only wants a baby sister if it's a boy she's going to get a girl lol. I feel so much better now that they know. We will tell my family this wknd and Dh family the weekend after. 
I have my mw appt tomorrow so we will set up the nt scan hopefully for next week. 
Carlie how are you planning to announce?


----------



## Wish85

I probably should have bought a doppler but don't think I will bother now as my scan is only 2 weeks away and I know I'd obsess over it lol can't win! Thank you for telling me it's normal though. My OH thinks I'm just being negative and looking for things to worry myself with? Yes, because I'd rather think there is something wrong with my baby?!!! I know I should feel excited about seeing baby in 2 weeks and if I could guarantee before hand everything is ok then I'd be jumping up and down right now but I just can't until I know it's all fine.

I know what you mean about the medication. It doesn't take it away fully but it takes the edge off and enables you to get on with things a little easier than without it. I hope yours calms down very soon. Mine may come back yet? Maybe I've just got a build up of the medication in my system? I haven't had a tablet since Saturday.

I'll upload my photo announcement, one sec..all my friends and immediate family already know so this is just the announcement for facebook/instagram family & friends. I am so happy your children are excited! Do you think you're having a boy? Me too!! I want another little boy so maybe it's wishful thinking!!!


----------



## Wish85

Here it is..
 



Attached Files:







Announcement.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Aw that is so cute! I love it. 
As for the men they really have no clue what we go through. I know Dh worries but he can also put it aside as it's not his body. I assure you the worries are normal and valid especially after loss. I would be insane right now if I didn't have my Doppler. It is giving me a sense of peace. Feeling sick also helps but I know it's not a sure sign that all is well. 
I do think it's a boy. I did a lot of reiki therapy and meditation ttc and I connected with a baby that was a little boy. At the time he said he's waiting until I'm ready and then he would come. I understand for those that don't believe in souls and whatever is on the other side but for me I've done a lot of spiritual healing and work over the past year and a half. Only time shall tell though lol. Another 2 months before we know. 
I had my mw appt today and love her! My last mw was good but I didn't really connect with her. We booked our nt scan but it's not until dec 23 which puts me at 14 weeks. The cut off is 13+6 which makes me a little skeptical. I'm tempted to book out of town where they have better equipment and I could get in earlier.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Hi! Can I join? :) 
I found out on Friday I'm pregnant with baby #2. Not sure how far along but I had my implant removed 7 weeks ago. I have an appointment at the doctors this Saturday. I think I'll be booking an early reassurance scan the week before Christmas too! I feel so nervous this time around.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Aw that is so cute! I love it.
> As for the men they really have no clue what we go through. I know Dh worries but he can also put it aside as it's not his body. I assure you the worries are normal and valid especially after loss. I would be insane right now if I didn't have my Doppler. It is giving me a sense of peace. Feeling sick also helps but I know it's not a sure sign that all is well.
> I do think it's a boy. I did a lot of reiki therapy and meditation ttc and I connected with a baby that was a little boy. At the time he said he's waiting until I'm ready and then he would come. I understand for those that don't believe in souls and whatever is on the other side but for me I've done a lot of spiritual healing and work over the past year and a half. Only time shall tell though lol. Another 2 months before we know.
> I had my mw appt today and love her! My last mw was good but I didn't really connect with her. We booked our nt scan but it's not until dec 23 which puts me at 14 weeks. The cut off is 13+6 which makes me a little skeptical. I'm tempted to book out of town where they have better equipment and I could get in earlier.




kirstybumx3 said:


> Hi! Can I join? :)
> I found out on Friday I'm pregnant with baby #2. Not sure how far along but I had my implant removed 7 weeks ago. I have an appointment at the doctors this Saturday. I think I'll be booking an early reassurance scan the week before Christmas too! I feel so nervous this time around.

Of course Kirsty - welcome and congratulations!

Erin, I can't remember if I'll already told you this but I'm a qualified Reiki Practitioner :) I own my own Reiki business outside of my normal 9-5 Government job. Absolutely go with what your instincts tell you but also know that we incarnate as different sexes in each life so if you have connected with a little boy but this bub turns out to be a girl it is quite possible it's the same soul :) I think I am having a boy too but that stems mainly from me feeling from a young age that I would raise boys. I have never pictured myself with a girl and it's almost like it's not even an option that I could be having a girl? It would feel quite weird and unfamiliar to me if they told me I will be having a daughter. I just want a healthy baby obviously and I wouldn't love a girl any less but I just don't think I'm having a girl.

I had an update from Adriann and she asked me to copy and paste for you girls so you know what's going on. She's very busy at the moment!

Sorry I have been MIA. Im super slammed at work and have also been dealing with random things. Don't know if I mentioned it on BNB but I discovered my ex-husband had a 6 year marriage/divorce before meeting me and never told me. his entire family covered it up and lied to me. He lied on our marriage license. Not only that, he has an 18 year old daughter from ANOTHER woman that he's paid child support on for years. Never told me. I have been in contact with the ex-wife and really like her but can find no reason for him to have kept it a secret. Even though I don't give a shit about him, it still angers me and hurts a bit and I feel like I've been frauded. Not that that takes up a bunch of my time or anything but is significant.

So I adore my new OB. She has run every test on my possible with good results. Everything within normal range. the cd2 test looks at FSh and ADM (I think that's the acronym) but basically looks at egg quality and likelihood of getting pregnant. They are looking for a value greater than 1.6 and mine was 3!! So she said that was excellent.

now onto the coagulation panel which is the testing they actually had to freeze, send off and wait almost 2 weeks for. She called the other night to tell me that the panel had come back and I had tested positive (she told me what for but it all sounded like medical jumbo) for 2 different things that put me at an increased risk for blood clots AND miscarriage! I have been referred to a hematologist and have an appointment on Thursday but she said I will likely need to be on 2 shots of Heparin a day for the rest of my life. She did say "even after the pregnancy you will likely need to continue," which at least makes me feel like she has a positive outlook on the possibility of a successful pregnancy. She asked if any doctor had EVER told me this information (so i'm guessing it's always been there and not something that developed last week) and the answer is no. I'm mad....my old OB wasted a full year of my life (and I am running out of time) and never bothered to do bloodwork (which he should have done at my age after the first loss) nor even wanted to until I basically demanded it....and I'm a bit scared for my health. If I hadn't had this testing done I could have suddenly had a blood clot and died or something. Granted it's not super likely but stranger things HAVE happened (I mean Trump is the new US President so there's proof) and it's a lot to take in. I called to confirm my apt with the Hema. and they answered the phone with "Cancer center of ..." which didn't do a lot to calm me. I am on a baby aspirin a day to thin my blood right now. Other than that, I am 2dpo today and still slightly hopeful.

So that's my story. I'm sorry I haven't come and updated it but it's a lot to type out (only have ipad and shallow keyboard at home but have an actual desktop computer at work) and I haven't felt up to it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie I don't think I knew you were a reiki practitioner, love that! My mom is a reiki master and very spiritual so I'm pretty open to everything. It will be interesting to see if it's a boy or girl. With both kids I had a feeling about what sex they were and was right. 
I know exactly how you feel about having a girl. I had ds for 9 yrs and so only knew boy stuff (I was a tom boy growing up so knew little about raising a 'girl'). I can tell you I love having both. It's such a different experience and I love how different it is. 
I'm sorry Adriann is having such a hard time. I can't imagine how she's feeling right now. As far as the testing goes I'm glad she has some answers. It's amazing how many people have clotting issues, makes me really question what is causing it. Hopefully she gets results. I never got tested for any of the clotting issues but it was suggested to me by girls in another thread when I got my bfp to take aspirin as my mcs were similar to theirs (same times) and they had clotting issues. Knock on wood this baby is growing and healthy thus far. 

Welcome Kirsty!!


----------



## Wish85

Yes! I'm actually a Reiki Master as well (didn't know if you'd know the levels/terms) :) That's so cool your mum does it as well! I am also very spiritual!

I know that if I were to have a girl I would love her just the same as a boy and I'm sure I wouldn't picture my life any other way at the time but I just don't really think that's going to be the case. Pretty confident it's a boy :)

I really feel confident that Adriann will get her rainbow baby, especially with a competent OB and the fact that the issue has been identified. I have wondered for years with all the health problems society face today, whether this is all linked to diet because that's the main thing I see that's changed over the last 50 odd years? There was no such thing back then as IVF but there wasn't really a need for it either. The majority of people had children, and many of them. Today it's like every second person has some sort of trouble conceiving. It's scary!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I agree it's scary! Diet def plays a factor as so many people have so many issues that weren't such a problem years ago. 
I love that you are a reiki master (on the side). The past year for me has been a journey of exploring not only my spiritual side (it's always been there) but also factoring it all in to why these little souls haven't been staying with me. I saw a psychic/medium a few months ago and she said that maybe my womb was too blah for them. My focus has been ttc and having babies for 5 years and therefore I lost who I was and what I'm about. I started doing things differently and started doing more for myself (reading, meditating, being more creative) and a month and a half later I was pg. I don't believe in coincidences. The reiki master I've been working with over the past year had been saying this to me that I needed to do what matters to me and be more than the person that is trying to get pg. for whatever reason my 'womb being blah' resonated with me and made sense lol. 
On a different note, I did the pics/Xmas cards of my kids announcing the pregnancy. The pics are pretty cute! Next week we hit 12 weeks and everything seems to be good so we will announce to all. I'm still in disbelief and don't feel as excited as I think I should but I think I'm protecting myself still. I felt dd move between 12-14 weeks so hopefully that happens soon so I really connect. I've been throwing up again even though I increased my meds, I hope it ends soon. 
Will you find out what you are having?


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> I agree it's scary! Diet def plays a factor as so many people have so many issues that weren't such a problem years ago.
> I love that you are a reiki master (on the side). The past year for me has been a journey of exploring not only my spiritual side (it's always been there) but also factoring it all in to why these little souls haven't been staying with me. I saw a psychic/medium a few months ago and she said that maybe my womb was too blah for them. My focus has been ttc and having babies for 5 years and therefore I lost who I was and what I'm about. I started doing things differently and started doing more for myself (reading, meditating, being more creative) and a month and a half later I was pg. I don't believe in coincidences. The reiki master I've been working with over the past year had been saying this to me that I needed to do what matters to me and be more than the person that is trying to get pg. for whatever reason my 'womb being blah' resonated with me and made sense lol.
> On a different note, I did the pics/Xmas cards of my kids announcing the pregnancy. The pics are pretty cute! Next week we hit 12 weeks and everything seems to be good so we will announce to all. I'm still in disbelief and don't feel as excited as I think I should but I think I'm protecting myself still. I felt dd move between 12-14 weeks so hopefully that happens soon so I really connect. I've been throwing up again even though I increased my meds, I hope it ends soon.
> Will you find out what you are having?

Your womb was too blah for them? I don't really understand what that even means? I have always believed that we, as souls, choose our parents and the lessons we need to learn in this life, before we incarnate. Sometimes it is pre-arranged with our parents before we came to this ether but sometimes not. When we incarnate but miscarry, it's because it wasn't the right time for either the parent or the child to carry out their soul contracts, but if the soul contract was pre-arranged before we incarnated then there is a good chance that same soul will come back to you again. This is just my belief. No idea if it's right or wrong but it's just what I feel in my heart.

Yay that's so exciting! Can you believe we have almost made it to the end of first tri?! It's gone painfully slow but now that's it's almost here it seems to have sped up! I feel for you still being so sick you poor thing :( I am a tad queasy today but don't need meds or anything. I woke up at 1am this morning and couldn't go back to sleep. I was hungry so had a bowl of cereal haha. I swear I am so bloated I look 6 months pregnant. It's depressing though because I know it's not baby! It's like I got fat overnight :(
That's so exciting you felt DD so early. I didn't feel my son's first kicks until 17 weeks but I had a retroverted uterus. Hopefully this time it's a lot sooner!
I think we probably will find out. How about you?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

what I took from the 'blah' comment was I needed to find myself again. I became 'Erin who is trying to have a baby' rather than 'Erin who is a mother, wife, daughter, sister, business owner, creative individual'. I kind of lost myself in the ttc process. I started working on new business and getting back to my creative side. 
I remember with dd up to 12 weeks time dragged so slowly but then it sped up. I'm feeling like it's starting to move along quicker. I think you know what the movement feels like being your second so you will feel it earlier (uterus cooperating of course). I remembered the bubble/gas feeling with ds and so I recognized it a lot sooner with dd. 
I hear ya with the bloat belly! My uterus is already a couple inches above my pubic bone and so everything is pushed up so my belly looks huge. I'm trying to hide it but I won't be able to soon. I bought some maternity pants yesterday for the holidays which made it feel a little more real. This stage of just looking fat is depressing but it doesn't last long. In the next 3 weeks things will get firmer and rounder (for me anyways- short torso). 
Yes we will def find out. Dh and I have no patience to wait. Plus if we have a boy I will need to buy clothes as I have nothing left from ds. The gender scan seems forever away but I bet it will go by in a flash. Lol


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> what I took from the 'blah' comment was I needed to find myself again. I became 'Erin who is trying to have a baby' rather than 'Erin who is a mother, wife, daughter, sister, business owner, creative individual'. I kind of lost myself in the ttc process. I started working on new business and getting back to my creative side.
> I remember with dd up to 12 weeks time dragged so slowly but then it sped up. I'm feeling like it's starting to move along quicker. I think you know what the movement feels like being your second so you will feel it earlier (uterus cooperating of course). I remembered the bubble/gas feeling with ds and so I recognized it a lot sooner with dd.
> I hear ya with the bloat belly! My uterus is already a couple inches above my pubic bone and so everything is pushed up so my belly looks huge. I'm trying to hide it but I won't be able to soon. I bought some maternity pants yesterday for the holidays which made it feel a little more real. This stage of just looking fat is depressing but it doesn't last long. In the next 3 weeks things will get firmer and rounder (for me anyways- short torso).
> Yes we will def find out. Dh and I have no patience to wait. Plus if we have a boy I will need to buy clothes as I have nothing left from ds. The gender scan seems forever away but I bet it will go by in a flash. Lol

I totally get it now that you've explained it. You lost your identity somewhat and you let ttc define you instead of the other things that make you, you :flower: I'm glad you've found yourself again.

Wow is it really? I don't think mine is? I've been trying to feel it but I can't so think mine is still tucked away, unless I'm just clueless. A few times this week I have felt what I can only describe as the feeling you get when you lose your stomach (like on a rollercoaster) but down super low, like where the uterus would be. With DS I described the movement as little internal muscle twitches. It took me a few days of repeated sensations before I clicked. Because this sensation is different I'm hesitant to think it could be baby related but it's a weird feeling whatever it is! 

Yay for maternity clothes. I've been in them for a few weeks (embarrassing :haha:) I feel like such a fat slob! Gender scan does seem so far away! Adds to the excitement though I guess! Actually I just looked it up and we will be able to find out around the beginning of Feb which actually doesn't sound too far away once we get Xmas out of the way!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I think my uterus is so high because it's my third but most notably because my ab muscles were non existent. Not only did I lose myself but I stopped working out over the past 8 months. I think things were all loosy-goosy so it just popped up. The mw was the one that told me where it was. It feels fairly soft compared to my pg with ds and dd. 
I think I'm going to schedule my gender scan instead of waiting for it to be booked by the mw. They will send the req through anyways. 
I wear yoga pants to work and at home so I haven't been wearing normal clothes at all. I did wear reg jeans a few weeks ago but haven't since. I tried a pair of pants on last week and they wouldn't do up. My shirts have gotten snug too over the past couple weeks. I needed some nice stuff for Christmas and such that's why I went and got some. I had office attire as with dd I worked in an office but I got rid of it all for some reason. 
I'm glad it's the weekend! I have another gig tomorrow which will make the week long but then it's smooth sailing until Christmas! 
So you obviously don't have snow for Christmas! What does Christmas look like for you? My parents are divorced so including Dh fam we have 3 days of food and family. It's exhausting but I love it. Dd is sooo excited! For the past few days she's been asking if it's time and if she can open gifts lol. We put the tree up on the weekend because she wanted it up but I think it was a little early lol.


----------



## Wish85

I agree it being your 3rd it would pop up sooner. I love yoga pants, so comfortable! If I could wear them to work I totally would. It's different here in Aus - our mw don't schedule the scans, we get a referral from our GP & then pick which ever company we want to go through & book it when we want. We only see mw for booking in & history questions etc I think at 16 weeks & then more towards the end.
So xmas in Australia is always hot & humid so lots of swimming or running under the sprinklers & my parents are divorced also so our schedule is: Xmas Eve - my Dad's house, Xmas morning OH's parents, Xmas lunch Oh's Grandparents, Xmas night my Mum's & Boxing Day Oh's Aunties. It's exhausting but I wouldn't have it any other way. 
No I don't think that's too early to put your tree up at all. We did ours Thursday night :)


----------



## Wish85

Erin is everything ok?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry Carlie! I had the Christmas party function on the weekend and it knocked the shit out of me!! It was 12 hours again and 45 flights of stairs (Fitbit tracked) so yesterday I did nothing but sleep and eat off and on. Today was a bit better but feeling miserable. My nausea has lessened a bit which is nice. I didn't take a pill this afternoon and so far no yuckiness. 
How was your weekend?
And Christmas sounds lovely there! I would love to go to the beach instead of freezing my ass off. Lol


----------



## Wish85

Don't scare me like that haha! I have been praying something bad didn't happen and that's why you hadn't been back on. Phew! I totally understand why you would have just wanted to slept/relax. 

Yay let's hope maybe the ms will start to taper off. I haven't had any for a while now so I'm pretty sure it won't come back. I'll tell you what has come back, my appetite! I think I've put on 5kgs in the last week :( All my clothes are so tight and I looked at my ass this morning and holy, look out Kim Kardashian!

Yes I LOVE that Christmas is in Summer here but it would be nice to experience a White Christmas just once :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I do love a white Christmas but that is the only day I like snow! I love the look of it but hate the cold and driving in it. January to March is pretty miserable here. When I was younger I liked to skate and snowboard so there was purpose for the winter. I would much prefer to sweat in the heat and soak up the sun lol. Both of my kids love the snow and to play in it, it takes me a lot to go out and play with them. 
One more week until your scan right?


----------



## Wish85

If only there was snow on Christmas Day and no other time :haha: Our summers are HOT HOT HOT and Autumn and Spring are pretty warm too - Winter is always so miserable and cold because we're not used to it by the time it comes around lol..

My scan is a week from Thursday. Feels like forever away. :nope:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It will be here before you know it and you will be put at ease...for a little while anyways lol. I was looking back in dd baby book and around 13 wks I started to feel her move. I've been trying to see if I can but still nothing definitive. I'm amazed at my belly! I was closer to 14 wks with her when it was noticeable and now it was just before 11 weeks. I do have extra flab on my midsection but it's nothing crazy. 
We tell Dh family this weekend. I'm sure it's going to be quite the show! His parents get pretty excited (and loud lol). 
I am feeling quite content with no anxiety. I think connecting with this baby before he/she came to me made a huge difference.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> It will be here before you know it and you will be put at ease...for a little while anyways lol. I was looking back in dd baby book and around 13 wks I started to feel her move. I've been trying to see if I can but still nothing definitive. I'm amazed at my belly! I was closer to 14 wks with her when it was noticeable and now it was just before 11 weeks. I do have extra flab on my midsection but it's nothing crazy.
> We tell Dh family this weekend. I'm sure it's going to be quite the show! His parents get pretty excited (and loud lol).
> I am feeling quite content with no anxiety. I think connecting with this baby before he/she came to me made a huge difference.

That is so amazing that you have no anxiety surrounding this pregnancy and you already feel so connected to baby. Just beautiful!

Good luck with the In-Laws, I'm sure they will be super pleased! Such a wonderful exciting time for you all. I am fighting with my family at the moment. Well one of my sisters anyway. Lovely, just before Christmas and with me being pregnant but I refuse to let the negativity affect me.

I hope we both get to feel movement soon. I had an anterior placenta last time but still felt kicks at 17 wks which I think is pretty good considering they told me it would be more like 20 something weeks. Would love to start feeling them soon to put my mind at ease a little.
Since yesterday I have been asked twice if I am pregnant :blush:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm sorry you are fighting with your sister. I hope it resolves itself soon. I try to steer clear of negativity too. Life is too short!
I thought I felt something tonight but maybe it was gas. With dd it felt like my stomach dropping and with ds it was like gas bubbles. This felt like a mix of both if that makes any sense? It probably was gas just nothing came out lol. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> I'm sorry you are fighting with your sister. I hope it resolves itself soon. I try to steer clear of negativity too. Life is too short!
> I thought I felt something tonight but maybe it was gas. With dd it felt like my stomach dropping and with ds it was like gas bubbles. This felt like a mix of both if that makes any sense? It probably was gas just nothing came out lol. Time will tell I suppose.

Yeah I don't know. She said some pretty hurtful things to me that I can't just really forget, even if she does apologise. I think I'll just steer clear and do my own thing because I don't need to negativity right now.

Oh wow that's exciting! I hope it is baby for you! It's funny you say with DD it was like your stomach dropping. I think I said the other day a few times I've felt little sensations right down low almost like when you lose your stomach on a rollercoaster kind of mixed with a gentle thump. I haven't felt it since then though so was probably gas for me lol. With DS I described them as little muscle twitches in my uterus. So exciting!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It's crappy that people have to be that way. I'm so close with my sister that I would be devastated if we didn't get along. I agree with steering clear though. Keep yourself healthy in all ways. How is your anxiety? I hope you are doing well. I had huge anxiety when I was young and worked super hard to get control so I feel for anyone that has anxiety. 
You did mention the dropping stomach the other day. I think for me it probably was gas but it was a weird sensation that isn't typical for me. By the time dd was big enough that dropping stomach feeling when she moved made me feel sick. It's like she displaced my organs each time lol.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> It's crappy that people have to be that way. I'm so close with my sister that I would be devastated if we didn't get along. I agree with steering clear though. Keep yourself healthy in all ways. How is your anxiety? I hope you are doing well. I had huge anxiety when I was young and worked super hard to get control so I feel for anyone that has anxiety.
> You did mention the dropping stomach the other day. I think for me it probably was gas but it was a weird sensation that isn't typical for me. By the time dd was big enough that dropping stomach feeling when she moved made me feel sick. It's like she displaced my organs each time lol.

My sister is my best friend but we are both strong willed people so sometimes we clash and she can have a venom tongue when she is stressed. She is going through some major stuff at the moment and I am always there for her so that's why it has hurt me that she's taking it all out on me and saying hurtful things. It's ok, I'm sure we'll sort it out once we've both cooled off.

My anxiety is so much better now and my depression thanks. I am in a really good head space. Before, I could barely face work or anyone, I just wanted to withdraw from the world but now I have a skip in my step and I feel pretty upbeat. It's probably the Christmas spirit haha..still freaking out about my scan though :blush:

That sounds really painful. I never experienced the dropping stomach feeling with DS. He just rolled a lot by the time he was big. He never kicked my ribs or bladder etc though, I hear so many women say they got painful kicks but I never felt pain once. Maybe because of anterior placenta? Are you having bub naturally or C-section?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Well I do hope it all sorts itself out especially with Christmas coming. Your Christmas sounds like mine filled with lots of family and days worth of activity. My ds is from my previous relationship so he is with his dad this Xmas morning (we rotate every year) which totally sucks as dd is almost 4 and so excited. I somehow have to make her wait until Boxing Day to open gifts. I think she will be ok to open 1 gift and play with that. 
I'm so glad to hear you are doing great. I was feeling bad that anyone would feel such heaviness especially during a time of excitement. I think your scan will be great and then we can ease in to 2nd tri and really start enjoying this new little beings. 
I plan to have another home birth. Ds was in the hospital and I hated it. I was made to lie down with a fetal monitor strapped on my belly and it was all so uncomfortable and I felt out of control. With dd I wanted to do a homebirth but Dh wasn't convinced until we went to the info night with the mw clinic. I can't tell you how amazing it was to be in my own space, do what felt natural for me, have my dd, shower right after and then lounge on my couch while family came to meet her. It was relaxing (after anyways lol) and enlightening. I didn't want pain meds either so not having them accessible kept me strong in my decision. With ds I didn't want pain meds but was begging for them when I was at the hospital. Luckily I was over 8cm so it was too late but I didn't want to be tempted again. I am not a judger if people use them. It just scares the shit out of me to have something put in to my spine. 
Did you keep all of your baby stuff after ds? I've stored everything and seriously can't wait to unload it after this baby is done using it. I have totes and closes stuffed full of stuff!! I'm not rushing it but know it will be so satisfying to declutter when the time is right. This will be my last baby and I want to enjoy it all. 
How much time do you get for maternity? We get a year but because I'm self employed I don't really have anything. I will hire someone out and still have a little income but doubtful I can take a full year. Time will tell though.


----------



## Wish85

Oh that's a shame DS will be with his Dad this year so DD has to wait but not much you can do about that. Wow that's so cool you are having a home birth! Sounds like a wonderful experience. I try to forget about my labour with DS haha all 48hrs of it *cringe*


----------



## Twin2momma

It's been forever ladies! lol I've had some time away dealing with my anxiety an emotions lol. I'm good just was in a constant state of emotional. Anywho I need to go back through an play catch up, but as for me I'm 14.5 weeks an had a ultrasound last week an it went great baby was moving around an looked great they said.


----------



## Wish85

Twin2momma said:


> It's been forever ladies! lol I've had some time away dealing with my anxiety an emotions lol. I'm good just was in a constant state of emotional. Anywho I need to go back through an play catch up, but as for me I'm 14.5 weeks an had a ultrasound last week an it went great baby was moving around an looked great they said.

Hi lovely, I completely sympathise with you regarding the anxiety. I hope you are feeling better now? That's excellent news that baby is doing well, I'm happy for you!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Amanda! I'm glad your scan went well.


----------



## Wish85

How are you feeling Erin?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Carlie! 
Really this week has been awful but today seems better so hopefully things are levelling out. I remember with dd after 12 weeks the nausea was intermittent and the lulls in between got longer. By 14 wks it was gone. I only took 2 pills today because I forgot them when I was out and I feel ok. 
How are you?


----------



## Wish85

Oh gosh you've still got MS? Poor thing...hopefully the lulls do start getting longer or it just goes away for you. I will never forget my MS for as long as I live - it is the most horrible thing in the world.

I feel good. I am still tired by 9pm every night which is early for me but apart from that I don't feel pregnant at all. I went to the GP for a script on Saturday and asked her to check heart beat with Doppler while I was there. I knew it was risky since not everyone can hear the heartbeat at 12 weeks but I was willing to take the gamble because I really needed some reassurance going into my scan on Thursday. There it was, beating nicely so phew, I'm relieved. I just went and got my bloods done for the scan so I'm good to go!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie that is great news! Honestly I don't feel any worry or concern with this pg which I'm not sure is intuition or disconnection. I'm meeting with my reiki master on Thursday to help me connect more. 
I'm excited but feel like I should be more connected. I'm sure you get what I'm saying. 
I can't wait to see pics of your little bambino. Will you take your son to any of the scans? I took ds and my nieces in to our gender scan. They were pretty excited to be apart of it. Ds and dd will go in for our 20 wk scan. 
We told Dh fam on the wknd and of course everyone is excited. I'm just so relieved when we tell people as it starts to feel like you are lying to people after weeks of hiding it lol. I mailed out the rest of the cards so people should be getting them this week. By Christmas it should be 'out there' lol.


----------



## Wish85

I'm sure it's your intuition because you connected with this bub before you conceived him/her!! Ride with it lovely!

I feel nervous/scared/excited/worried but not because I 'feel' something is wrong just because I feel like having two healthy babies is too good to be true but I realise that's silly! 

I hope the Reiki helps you feel more connected and it may even help with your MS! It is good for everything!

Wow how exciting everyone in the family knows now!! No more hiding it :) I'm only taking OH with me to the scan on Thursday because they told me I'm only allowed 1 person for the NT scan as the sonographer needs to really concentrate and make sure they get the right measurement. I will take DS and maybe my Mum + OH to the 20 week scan. I'm not going to pay for a private gender scan this time, I'll just wait until the 20 wk.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ask for a nub shot so we can inspect and guess. I'll be 14 wks when I go so I might actually be able to see parts. I'm going to ask for a potty shot and hopefully I have a nice tech that cooperates. 
I love that we are entering a better tri filled with bigger bellies and moving babies. I was using the Doppler today and could feel baby moving when I pressed on my belly. I knew it was for sure movement cuz the hb kept fading in and out. So exciting!!
I'm so glad you go to hear baby today so at least you aren't totally freaking out when you go for your scan. 
Have you heard from Adriann at all? Is she doing ok?


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ask for a nub shot so we can inspect and guess. I'll be 14 wks when I go so I might actually be able to see parts. I'm going to ask for a potty shot and hopefully I have a nice tech that cooperates.
> I love that we are entering a better tri filled with bigger bellies and moving babies. I was using the Doppler today and could feel baby moving when I pressed on my belly. I knew it was for sure movement cuz the hb kept fading in and out. So exciting!!
> I'm so glad you go to hear baby today so at least you aren't totally freaking out when you go for your scan.
> Have you heard from Adriann at all? Is she doing ok?

Hehe ok I'll ask but they may not know what the hell I'm talking about! I'm hope it's been asked before! That's so good you are feeling movement! Gahhh I can't wait for that reassurance every day. I don't think I'm feeling it yet. Sometimes I feel a single pulse type sensation kind of on my bladder or a thump, can't really explain it but I have no idea if that's baby. If it gets stronger and more consistent I'll put it down to baby but not confident enough yet.
No I haven't had any further updates from A. She never replied to my reply so I'm unsure where she's at TTC wise? She has put a few posts on facebook so she's not totally MIA. I'll check back in with her and let you know!


----------



## Jbree

Hi ladies im still here have been popping in now and then. Im just really sick at the minute.... Were planning to tell our families this weekend after a private scan at 8 weeks. We were going to announce on Christmas but my sister has been lttc #2 and dont want to steal the thunder and just make the day about us. Glad yous are all keeping well looking forward to seeing the scan pictures x


----------



## Wish85

Jbree said:


> Hi ladies im still here have been popping in now and then. Im just really sick at the minute.... Were planning to tell our families this weekend after a private scan at 8 weeks. We were going to announce on Christmas but my sister has been lttc #2 and dont want to steal the thunder and just make the day about us. Glad yous are all keeping well looking forward to seeing the scan pictures x

Yay Jorden glad everything is going well but sorry you aren't feeling too crash hot! You have sympathy from ALL of us! Good luck at your scan, I look forward to seeing pictures and hearing about your families reactions! It's such an exciting time!! xx


----------



## Wish85

So I had my scan. Tech couldn't find nasal bone but radiographer said he is satisfied & marked nasal bone present. Thing is im still worried because in some of the photos it looks like there is no nose & in others it doesn't look solid. The fact it was even discussed as possibly not being present has really shaken me! Should I be worried? Fluid on neck was 2mm & I don't get blood test results until Saturday. I am worried &#128546; Everything else looked great, I'm 13+4 and heartbeat was 169 &#128512;


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie the radiologist is the specialist so if he/she sees the nasal bone than don't worry. If there was cause for concern they would have said so. I think you are good! And you skipped a head a few days which is great. I'm sorry you aren't feeling confident but you are over a major hurdle and in to 2nd tri. 
I'm assuming you didn't get to ask about the nub in the stress of the u/S?
I still have to wait 8 days for mine. I felt a little bit better yesterday as in no gagging/vomiting.


----------



## Wish85

Thanks Erin and I know but I just can't help but be a little concerned. I guess I just wanted to hear that everything is alright and not have to second guess anything.

I think I'm freaking out because I myself am not confident there looks to be a nasal bone. If I looked at the pictures and thought there is definitely one there I would dismiss what the tech said but even I'm not certain.

I did ask about the nub and she said it looks boy but not to go out and buy anything blue. Here are some pics xx

I'm glad you had a better day yesterday with no gagging/vomiting! x
 



Attached Files:







B&B.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wish85

head shot
 



Attached Files:







BB face.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So did they do the blood tests to check for Down's syndrome? Or was the radiologist positive there was a nasal bone?


----------



## Wish85

They did bloods but I don't get the results until tomorrow morning. All I know is the tech came over to me in the waiting room and said 'I just showed your photos to the Radiographer and they are happy to put down that there is a nasal bone'


----------



## Wish85

Just thought I'd add to previous post that it was really eating me up inside so I called the scan place, not to complain, just to say that I've been left really confused and worried because I don't really know what to think and the Receptionist explained to me that it happens often that the sonographers don't get a good shot and because they are not qualified to make decisions, they have to show the Radiographers to confirm the findings.

The Receptionist was absolutely lovely - she could tell I was worried so she brought up my report and said to me that the Radiologist commented that the nasal bone was present and they also have a Dr there who is a pregnancy specialist (whatever that is) and he just happened to be there yesterday and was the one who signed off my report which stated 'nasal bone normal'. Phew! Now lets just hope the bloods were normal and I am classed as low risk! Then I will breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie that is fantastic! The worrying will be placed elsewhere because as parents that's what we do lol. 
I had a session with my reiki practitioner today because I wasn't feeling like I thought I should. I just feel very calm and relaxed. I was thinking I was disconnected. She said she got a strong sense of the baby (female spirit-not necessarily gender) and the baby is super calm and subdued. She said the baby will be the calming effect in our house. He/she will be there to keep everyone at ease and do so without looking for any kind of recognition. It totally made sense when she said it. My other 2 kids demand more attention. My ds was like he is now, in the womb (very active, anxious/I was anxious during, needed to make his presence known) and then my dd I felt like screaming I was pregnant (in a good way) and letting everyone know about her which is exactly how she is. It's such a funny thing isn't it? Anyways I'm feeling better about being so calm. It's silly that I'm worrying that I'm NOT worrying lol.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm just looking at your pics again, it's so crazy how fast they change. Your baby looks like a baby! So sweet. Only 6 weeks until your anatomy scan. Eeeek!!


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Carlie that is fantastic! The worrying will be placed elsewhere because as parents that's what we do lol.
> I had a session with my reiki practitioner today because I wasn't feeling like I thought I should. I just feel very calm and relaxed. I was thinking I was disconnected. She said she got a strong sense of the baby (female spirit-not necessarily gender) and the baby is super calm and subdued. She said the baby will be the calming effect in our house. He/she will be there to keep everyone at ease and do so without looking for any kind of recognition. It totally made sense when she said it. My other 2 kids demand more attention. My ds was like he is now, in the womb (very active, anxious/I was anxious during, needed to make his presence known) and then my dd I felt like screaming I was pregnant (in a good way) and letting everyone know about her which is exactly how she is. It's such a funny thing isn't it? Anyways I'm feeling better about being so calm. It's silly that I'm worrying that I'm NOT worrying lol.

I'm sick of the worrying to be honest lol..I'm usually very go with the flow and don't believe worrying helps anything. Plus I'm naively optimistic so I hate that I'm worrying so much about everything.

What a lovely thing to hear at your Reiki session. That is amazing. You've got to be happy with that?! Having a calm child would be just perfect for you! If my pregnancy is anything to go by this baby will be a panicky mess of a person who constantly worries and is filled with anxiety :haha: I shouldn't laugh, that would be horrible!

It's funny how you mention how your children were in the womb compared to their personalities. While pregnant, my DS was not active very much, seemed to sleep a lot, was good to me symptom wise and as a child I have to say he's very laid back and easy going. He is content to just sit there chatting to you and he's not rough and tumble or the type that gets into everything. He is very calm and easy going. I see a really old soul in him, like he's walked this earth many times before so that might have something to do with how responsible he is for such a young age. Put it this way, I never had to baby proof my house and I could walk off on him in the shops for 30mins and he'd still be by my side (not that I would ever do that!!!!) :haha:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

It was pretty neat to hear. I'm interested to see how calm this baby will be. 
On another note, I had a call today from the clinic and they have moved my u/S up to Tuesday. Only 4 days until I get to see baby again. 
And I finally finished Christmas shopping yesterday. Now to wrap it all!


----------



## Wish85

Yay exciting! Better they bring it forward than push it back!! 
Went to my Dr this morning to get all my results - nasal bone present & normal, bloods were good, no structural abnormalities, posterior placenta this time and my risk for Downs is 1:8,750! Feeling very relieved!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jbree

Aw Carlie what a worry for you glad it's turned out all ok! Had a scan today measured 7+6 so where I thought i was. Baby is doing a headstand lol saw the little hb too. Telling the family tomorrow dd has a big sister tee &#128522; X 

Ps anyone good at ramzi theory was ab scan.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wish85

Thanks girls & Jorden I'm so glad your scan went well! I would guess boy if it was ab scan because placenta is on left in photo/your right side!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay Jorden!! Cute scan pic.


----------



## Jbree

I was getting confused trying to work out left and right earlier lol but it on the opposite side from my daughters scan xx


----------



## Wish85

Erin & Jorden how are you going? How are you both feeling? I had a few moments of queasiness this morning until I ate but now it's gone so hopefully MS isn't making a comeback, although I've heard some people have moments of queasiness throughout the whole pregnancy - if it's just moments which can be cured by food, I can handle that!

Are we excited for Christmas? It's such a hectic but exciting time for me. Plus now I'm broke after spending roughly $600 on gifts for everyone LOL!!!

It feels so weird to call you by your screen names on the other threads hehe I wrote your real names and then had to delete and write Ready and Jbree haha


----------



## Jbree

Im feeling not too bad actually... Feeling like im over the worst of the sickness still get it now and again. Think it has been easier this time last time was really bad. 

Told the family over the weekend everyone was really excited! Remember how I said we didn't want to say at xmas as my sister was lttc and didn't want to steal the day well my sister preceded to tell me that she had thought i had put on weight like wtf!! Was fuming and couldn't believe that i had even taking her feelings into consideration... The next day she was totally trying to back peddle and sooking up my ass! 

Anyway had my first midwife appt all went well ive to see a consultant as my daughter had shoulder dystosia?sp and ive to take asprin daily as had high bp in the later stages. 12 week scan is 17th jan x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies!
Jorden sorry your sister wasn't so kind. At least she has somewhat of a conscience and tried to make it up. Lttc is hard especially when everyone around you is getting pg. can't wait to see the next scan pic 
Carlie-it does feel weird using our screen names. I have also spent a small fortune on gifts. I'm excited for it though. I finished last week and still have some wrapping to do. Like you I have days worth of activities. The kids are super excited especially dd. she will be 4 on the 1st so she's vibrating lol. 
I was thinking I was feeling better (still taking the meds) so yesterday I decided to cut out 2 pills...huge mistake! Spent the evening feeling horrible and throwing up. I'm so tired of it. I want to go off this medication already. The heartburn has started too! 
On a happy note we have our scan later today. I'm praying everything is ok.


----------



## Jbree

Aw it must be magical in your house just now! Well once you scrape them off the celling lol. Good luck with the scan! Dont forget to post a pic xx


----------



## Wish85

Sorry about your sister too Jorden, pregnant ladies get offended even more easily than normal so people have to be extra careful what they say lol
It probably was coming from a place of ltttc because that must be hard.

Erin I'm sorry to hear your MS is still being a pain in the ass! I really do feel for you. Fingers crossed Santa takes it away for you! How cute that DD is nearly 4! So she was born NYDay? That's pretty cool!

All the best for your scan, I'm sure everything is perfect! I can't wait to see pics so we can guess gender lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies!
The scan went well for the most part. Baby is still measuring a couple days ahead at 13+6. I was asking the tech questions as she was doing stuff and after about 3 she kind of snapped at me and said 'I'll answer questions at the end'. I was a little put off but figured she needed to concentrate. She seemed to struggle to get the heart rate accurately. She asked me to hold my breath and then release SOME of my pee (um 2 kids later and being pg...not so easy). After she was done she brought Dh in so then i asked questions. She wouldn't tell me the nt measurement (even though she gave me the blood req with the measurements), quickly showed us the baby and when she checked for the hr what took her mins initially to get accurately she quickly checked and said it was 119 bpm. I panicked slightly as it was much slower than it has been. She then took 2 pics and printed them and they are grainy and don't show a good shot of baby. I just didn't have a good experience. 
I came home and checked the hr 3x and they were over 140! So wtf?
Anyhoo here is baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1708.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hey ladies!
> The scan went well for the most part. Baby is still measuring a couple days ahead at 13+6. I was asking the tech questions as she was doing stuff and after about 3 she kind of snapped at me and said 'I'll answer questions at the end'. I was a little put off but figured she needed to concentrate. She seemed to struggle to get the heart rate accurately. She asked me to hold my breath and then release SOME of my pee (um 2 kids later and being pg...not so easy). After she was done she brought Dh in so then i asked questions. She wouldn't tell me the nt measurement (even though she gave me the blood req with the measurements), quickly showed us the baby and when she checked for the hr what took her mins initially to get accurately she quickly checked and said it was 119 bpm. I panicked slightly as it was much slower than it has been. She then took 2 pics and printed them and they are grainy and don't show a good shot of baby. I just didn't have a good experience.
> I came home and checked the hr 3x and they were over 140! So wtf?
> Anyhoo here is baby:

Oh Erin I'm sorry you had such a poor experience. It seems to be a common trend with ladies on this board - what is wrong with all these sonographers that they can't just make the experience a nice one for us ladies? We're sick, worried, tired, feeling hormonal, where is the compassion? I can understand why you would be concerned about the hr being slower than normal but if she didn't seem concerned I'd say it's all fine! So do you know what the measurement is and she just didn't tell you, or you have no idea? Do you get your bloods done after the scan? Ours has to be 3 days before...it's a real shame you couldn't get a better picture. You could always ring the place and express your thoughts to see if they offer you a make up scan?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

She wouldn't tell me the measurements but when she gave me the form to take to the lab it had the CRL, BPD and NT(1.79) measurements. I watched the screen as she did everything too and saw the nasal bone. 
We had our bloodwork done right after. Some of it was online last night and it was all normal. Still waiting on some of it though. 
I literally checked the hr 8 different times last night and it was well over 140 each time. I think she didn't capture it properly when she was doing it and just wanted me out. I'll request the anatomy scan to be at the hospital. Any time I have gone to that clinic I leave ticked off.


----------



## Jbree

God you two are having no luck with reassuring sonographers! Like you say Erin she probably wasn't trying hard enough for the hr but could see it so just thought aw its fine. Yous also get your results back really quick we have to wait up to 3 weeks but usually if its high risk you hear with 10days. X


----------



## Wish85

Jbree said:


> God you two are having no luck with reassuring sonographers! Like you say Erin she probably wasn't trying hard enough for the hr but could see it so just thought aw its fine. Yous also get your results back really quick we have to wait up to 3 weeks but usually if its high risk you hear with 10days. X

Tell me about it! Glad this is my last baby haha
It's crazy how every country is different. We get our bloods done before so that the sonographer has them before they take the measurements and then at the end she feeds all the data into a computer and then sends that report to the Dr. 4 yrs ago when I had my DS's NT scan done, they gave me the report so I actually walked out of the clinic knowing what my risk for Down's was! That would drive me crazy having to wait 10 days let alone 3 weeks!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

All I can say is this baby is keeping me super chilled! Normally I would have been super annoyed and pissed off to the point that I would have said something to the tech. It caused some slight anxiety but today I'm feeling better about things. I would have liked a potty shot but I'll have to wait until next month for that. 
Any bloodwork I get done the lab posts online when it's been processed. It's usually pretty quick and I don't have to wait to hear from the dr. I'm still waiting on the immunohematology report.


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> All I can say is this baby is keeping me super chilled! Normally I would have been super annoyed and pissed off to the point that I would have said something to the tech. It caused some slight anxiety but today I'm feeling better about things. I would have liked a potty shot but I'll have to wait until next month for that.
> Any bloodwork I get done the lab posts online when it's been processed. It's usually pretty quick and I don't have to wait to hear from the dr. I'm still waiting on the immunohematology report.

I'm sure everything is perfect with bub Erin! Did you get boy vibes at your scan or neither? I think it's great you didn't get a potty shot or a good nub shot because mine are driving me crazy. Some say boy some say girl so now I don't even have an opinion on what I think it is. Not that it matters as long as it's healthy but I hate the not knowing. I was so confident it was a boy so only thought of boy stuff but now there is that little bit of doubt in the back of my head like it could be a girl so I should think about having a daughter too! Argh! lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I still feel boy. I'm hoping to get in before the end of Jan for the anatomy scan. My mw appt is Jan 5and they will set the appt then. I have no patience but feel like things are starting to move along quicker. 
Are you feeling more at ease now?


----------



## Wish85

ReadynWaiting said:


> I still feel boy. I'm hoping to get in before the end of Jan for the anatomy scan. My mw appt is Jan 5and they will set the appt then. I have no patience but feel like things are starting to move along quicker.
> Are you feeling more at ease now?

Our mw appt's are on the same date :winkwink: it does feel like it's starting to go quicker doesn't it? First tri dragggggs!

You know, now that you've asked and I just thought about it - I haven't been worried about someone going wrong with the pregnancy since my scan last week. It's like my brain has changed from 'what if the heart stopped beating or baby has stopped growing' to just 'I'm pregnant and how many weeks/days am I today' lol...weird!

I did feel boy but now I don't have a feeling either way. Probably still leaning more boy but not confident. I can't wait to find out!


----------



## Jbree

I can't wait to find out either!! I have a strong feeling its a boy to the point i have to keep reminding myself it could be a girl, lol. We will have to wait till feb 16/17 weeks and get it done private as our nhs in our area dont do gender its against policy. Xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Carlie- I'm happy to hear you are feeling good about things. I feel like the next 2 weeks is going to fly by with all of the Christmas activities going on. Dd is a Jan 1 baby so her bday is the wk following Christmas. It's always such a rush to plan it as I'm trying to get Christmas organized. 
Jorden why don't they tell you the gender? Is it a liability type issue?


----------



## Jbree

Im actually not sure heard different things... Its not a national policy just each area decides? Heard its a time thing like if they cant see at that time so they dont have to rebook etc also its the big anatomy scan so its not really its purpose. And i think for liability of getting it wrong? Not really sure? But you can get it done privately for £37 so its not too pricey... Also its an extra scan which is a bonus! X


----------



## ReadynWaiting

At least you can get a scan somewhere to find out. With ds I didn't know I was pg until after 12 weeks. I had a scan at 14 wks for dating purposes and then just a little after a month I had my anatomy scan and we found out. I wish all pg were like that lol. It al seemed so quick haha. With this one I've known since 8dpo, I feel like I should have a big, kicking baby in there already. Lol.


----------



## Wish85

Again, it's crazy how things vary from Country to Country. I hope the time goes quick for us to find out!! I am 99.9% I'm having a boy and it seems that way via all the guesses on my gender prediction post :)

Erin it blows my mind that you didn't know until 12 weeks! I wish it was like that every time, the last 3 months feels like they have been the longest of my life hehe

Imagine if all three of us went through our pregnancies together and all had boys!!!!! How cool :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I was in my mid 20's, not ttc and not paying attn to my cycles. Back when I was oblivious to all things ttc!! Now that I look back I had some symptoms but nothing crazy. It was lovely skipping first tri. 
It would be so fun if we were all expecting boys...or girls lol. I'm good either way! I am just so excited to find out.


----------



## Wish85

Hehe if only we all lived close by, we could all have play dates &#128512;


----------



## Jbree

Aw that would be cute!! Hope yous both have a wonderful Christmas! Im so excited. X


----------



## Wish85

Thanks Jorden! It's 10pm here so 2 more hours until Christmas! This time next year we'll all have a new bub to share Christmas with. Merry Christmas ladies & thank you for all the support the last few months xxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey ladies! How was your Christmas?


----------



## Wish85

Exhausting but fun! How was yours?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Exhausting but we all had a good time. The kids were happy with their gifts and have been busy trying to play with everything.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Happy New Years Ladies! How is everyone doing? 
I have my mw appt this week and will get to book my anatomy scan...yay!!!


----------



## Wish85

Happy NY sorry for late reply! Had my mw appt today. It was lovely hearing a nice strong heartbeat again on the Doppler! Erin that's exciting you get your anatomy scan date!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hey Carlie! Glad you got to hear baby's hb. It is such a great sound. When do you have your next scan?
I had my mw appt today too and all is well so far. 12 wk scan/tests came back normal. I go for my anatomy scan Jan 30. Can't wait to find out if we are having a boy or a girl!!


----------



## Wish85

Oh yay at least you have a date to look forward to how exciting! Our anatomy scans are done privately so I can book whenever as long as it's roughly around 20 weeks. I have to go by my original scan date apparently so I'm back to 15+5 instead of 16+4 (not that it really matters in the scheme of things) I know my dates though so in my head I am 16+1 hehe


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ya the dates remained the same for me too even though baby was dating ahead. I'm going by baby and will see what happens lol. I take the due date with a huge grain of salt as it drove me nuts with ds. When the date passes and baby is still in there each day is like a month!! 
Your bump is super lovely looking! I'll take one later and post it.


----------



## Wish85

I know what you mean, ds came 5 days over & it felt like a year had passed since my due date lol
Thanks lovely, can't wait to see your baby bump xx


----------



## Jbree

Happy new year!! Sorry not posted in a while but our house had a virus over the xmas/ny period so not really had a minute to post. Glad your appointments went well seen your bump carlie so cute.. ive just got mega bloat. 11 weeks tomorrow sickness has mostly disappeared but really exhausted all the time now. My 12 week scans the 17th excited and nervous x


----------



## Wish85

Hi Jorden Happy NY! How exciting about your scan coming up! The 17th will be here before you know it! I'm going to book my anatomy scan on Monday for the end of the month or early Feb :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies I'm having a freak out! I can't find the hb on the Doppler last night and today. I believe I'm hearing and feeling movement but I'm still panicking. I'm going to call mw tomorrow and see if she can get me in.


----------



## Wish85

Oh hun I'm sure all is fine. Baby could be facing away or be in a position that's too hard to hear. See what the midwife says. Hopefully they can get you in. 

When I went to my midwife appt last week she picked up the heartbeat but sounded almost surprised that she could hear it at 16 weeks so obviously at this gestation there are times when you can't hear it and everything is all fine. Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Jbree

When i was pregnant with my dd the used the doppler at your 16 appt but apparently now they have changed it to 22 weeks because it cab be difficult to find. I have one i use at home but try not to use it too often like you I would worry if I couldn't find it im sure all is well x


----------



## Wish85

Thinking of you Erin xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks ladies! I think I heard it faintly last night but I'm not sure. I tried again this am with no luck. I'll call the mw later. I'm sure she will be pissed as they dislike the home dopplers lol. 
How are you ladies doing?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So it's not good news. My baby died some time in the past week. I go in tomorrow to give birth and to say goodbye. I'm at a loss right now. 
I wish you both all the best but need to remove myself as I just can't handle anything right now.


----------



## Wish85

Erin I don't know what to say. I am so incredibly sorry and I'm just devastated for you. Please know I am crying with you. We have been there for each other this whole journey and I don't want to stop being here for you when you need the most support. Please don't shut me out. I know I don't know you 'personally' but we are in this together. I don't need to talk about my pregnancy with you, I don't care about that. I'm sure Jorden & Amanda will be the same but I still want to be here to support you in any way I can. Please feel free to talk to us in your own time. You are in my thoughts and I am available whenever you need me xxxx


----------



## Classic Girl

Erin, Carlie just let me know. I am at a loss for words. When I get to work I will log back in and read but wanted you to know you are in every thought I have


----------



## kirstybumx3

ReadynWaiting said:


> So it's not good news. My baby died some time in the past week. I go in tomorrow to give birth and to say goodbye. I'm at a loss right now.
> I wish you both all the best but need to remove myself as I just can't handle anything right now.

I am so upset for you. I can not imagine what you're going through but I'm thinking of you at this very difficult time. So sorry. X


----------



## Jbree

Erin..... iam deeply sorry. I can't imagine the pain you must be feeling. Like Carlie said we are all here for you but totally understand that you need to step away to heal. Life can be so cruel! Thoughts with you and your family xxxx


----------



## Wish85

I can't stop thinking about Erin girls. I get distracted with work & home & my son but as soon as my mind wanders it's to Erin & what she must be going through. I wish I could just sit with her. Not even saying anything but just being present so she knows how much the people around her care. No-one should have to go through this but especially not Erin, she's already had her fair share of heart ache. Erin if you ever come back to read this, know we are always here for you & you are in all our thoughts xx


----------



## Classic Girl

I'm the same way, Carlie and I don't know her nearly as well as you ladies. :cry:


----------



## Jbree

Nice to see you back Adriann xx


----------



## Jbree

Just thought i would pop on to say i had my 12 scan today put me a couyof days further on edd 27/7. All looked well unable to get the nt measurements as baby was in an awkward position... she said it looked small anyway so have to get just the bloods at 16weeks . Hope all is well xx


----------



## Wish85

That's great news Jorden congratulations! How are you feeling? x


----------



## Jbree

Yeh feeling ok just really tired lately, no more sickness yay! How are you? When is the next scan? X


----------



## Wish85

Jbree said:


> Yeh feeling ok just really tired lately, no more sickness yay! How are you? When is the next scan? X

Yay for no more sickness. I still vomit a couple of times a week but there's no nausea with it so I can handle it :) My next scan is the 20 week one on the 30 Jan.


----------



## Jbree

Not long till your scan carlie!! What are you guessing?? X


----------



## Wish85

Not long at all. I'd be very shocked if they said girl, I only get masculine vibes from bub!


----------



## Jbree

Ooh exciting! Let us know the outcome xx


----------



## Classic Girl

Ok so I just need to get this out. Last month new fabulous wonderful OB did the cd21 test with a progesterone level of 6.9 :sad: with our last pregnancy and my blood draw at 10dpo my progesterone was 8.8. 

New doc put me on clomid this month cd 5-9. I had my cd21 bloodtest done yesterday (5dpo) and my results today were....28.9! Holy crap! Nurse said doc had called LabCorp and ordered a quant done stat on the same sample. At 5dpo though...I'm doubting anything was going on but what is UP with those progesterone levels? Go Clomid :happydance:

Boobs have hurt SINCE O day but I know O can make them sore but I've never had it continue (I'm 6dpo today) You guys got any encouraging thoughts?


----------



## Wish85

I don't know what it means but I hope it's something good!


----------



## Jbree

I have no idea about levels either but it sounds good? When do you test? Xx


----------



## Classic Girl

well progesterone is needed to not only get pregnant but stay pregnant but I know you ladies know that. A normal range in the 2 week wait is 6.6 and above. Last month my progesterone level from the cd21 test was 6.9 so as you can see I'm as low as can go with still being in the normal range. my last pregnancy they tested my progesterone when I had my first HCG draw at 10dpo (or cycle day 25 so 5 days later than when they tested this month) and it was 8.8 and I don't know if they tested it at the subsequent HCG draw 48 hours later because they never told me what the prog. results were but rather just my HCG and that it had doubled. So if I'm typically around 6.9 not pregnant and was 8.8 when I WAS pregnant (which was low then but dr didn't do crap about it) getting the level results of 28.9 this month was shocking!! Like dr suspecting Im pregnant shocking. But with the blood sample being from 5dpo that she was going to order a beta on, I doubt there is any HCG in there yet if it's going to be. But what do I know? She's supposed to call me today and I am waiting until 3pm to call them if I haven't heard. I'm contemplating buying a frer on the way home from work


----------



## flipporama1

Classic Girl said:


> well progesterone is needed to not only get pregnant but stay pregnant but I know you ladies know that. A normal range in the 2 week wait is 6.6 and above. Last month my progesterone level from the cd21 test was 6.9 so as you can see I'm as low as can go with still being in the normal range. my last pregnancy they tested my progesterone when I had my first HCG draw at 10dpo (or cycle day 25 so 5 days later than when they tested this month) and it was 8.8 and I don't know if they tested it at the subsequent HCG draw 48 hours later because they never told me what the prog. results were but rather just my HCG and that it had doubled. So if I'm typically around 6.9 not pregnant and was 8.8 when I WAS pregnant (which was low then but dr didn't do crap about it) getting the level results of 28.9 this month was shocking!! Like dr suspecting Im pregnant shocking. But with the blood sample being from 5dpo that she was going to order a beta on, I doubt there is any HCG in there yet if it's going to be. But what do I know? She's supposed to call me today and I am waiting until 3pm to call them if I haven't heard. I'm contemplating buying a frer on the way home from work

Sorry to butt in! but, Woohoo! that sounds SUPER promising Classic! fx'd <3


----------



## Classic Girl

Butt away, flipp! You've always been supportive!


----------



## Classic Girl

:haha:Well this would be super cool! Except it's last nights test :haha: I did feel like there was something there last night but I also felt there was "something" there the last few months :rofl: and I have horrid line eye and I know not to trust FRER when dried, and I'm only 8dpo today (9 at the very latest) OB's office never called yesterday so I guess they either didn't get results or there was nothing to report. 

Anyway...ignore my daughter's paint on my counter :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5648.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Classic Girl

I will say I'm happy with my chart this month. I've never had post O temps this high
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5649.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Classic Girl

Ok so today's FRER and Wondfo. Hopefully I can attach them both in one post but I have issues :haha: Same paint splotch. 8-9 dpo both within timeframe. I'll prolly post this in the hpt gallery too SINCE BOTH YOU BITCHES ARE IGNORING ME! :brat: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5651.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 26









IMG_3623.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Jbree

Hahaha!! Im here im here!! Wow its most definitely boosted your levels. I think i can see a hint on both tests good luck! Can't wait to see tomorrows ps so glad your back xx


----------



## Classic Girl

I posted the FRER on countdown and a bunch of ppl put evap! Uuhhh evap at 5 minutes??


----------



## flipporama1

I see that Classic!!! I hope it's the start of a BFP &#10084;


----------



## Wish85

I see it, good luck!


----------



## Twin2momma

Omg I still remember my password! It's been ages, ok I'm
Slightly dramatic, you ladies I have totally thought am sent you positive vibes every time I think of logging in an never get a chance. 

Life has been so busy but what do you expect when you have 4 kids an growing another lmao! 
Anywho
Let me update you ladies but first. CLASSIC I totally see something on your pics an I'm
Crossing everything for you. 

Ok so I'm 22 weeks today. Had my anatomy scan two weeks ago and baby is a GIRL which is funny I totally thought boy. Anywho, so I was hospitalized for a bit because I had a uti that was so bad my kidneys became infected an there was some damage to my kidney, but I'm feeling much better and on a suppressant med daily right now. Baby has been doing well through it all. I can't complain I've just been really lazy it feels like an my kids have kept me extra busy. I hope each of you are doing well and babies are doing good. <3


----------



## Wish85

Twin2momma said:


> Omg I still remember my password! It's been ages, ok I'm
> Slightly dramatic, you ladies I have totally thought am sent you positive vibes every time I think of logging in an never get a chance.
> 
> Life has been so busy but what do you expect when you have 4 kids an growing another lmao!
> Anywho
> Let me update you ladies but first. CLASSIC I totally see something on your pics an I'm
> Crossing everything for you.
> 
> Ok so I'm 22 weeks today. Had my anatomy scan two weeks ago and baby is a GIRL which is funny I totally thought boy. Anywho, so I was hospitalized for a bit because I had a uti that was so bad my kidneys became infected an there was some damage to my kidney, but I'm feeling much better and on a suppressant med daily right now. Baby has been doing well through it all. I can't complain I've just been really lazy it feels like an my kids have kept me extra busy. I hope each of you are doing well and babies are doing good. <3

Adriann any update?

Amanda wowzers, glad you are okay and congrats on baby! I had my anatomy scan yesterday and I'm having a BOY! All healthy and measuring 5 days ahead but they don't change the due date here!


----------



## Twin2momma

Yay a boy;) congrats. 
Yeah they didn't change my due date when the baby measured 3 days ahead either. But I'm scheduled to deliver a week ahead anyways just because of mg blood thinners


----------



## Wish85

Thanks lovely, here is some pics of our little fellow xx
 



Attached Files:







20 week.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## flipporama1

Omg! Wish! Is that a smile on the top picture?! How precious &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Wish85

I'm not sure Flip but it would be pretty cool if it was! xx


----------



## Jbree

Aww too cute! How are you getting on with picking a name? X


----------



## Wish85

Jbree said:


> Aww too cute! How are you getting on with picking a name? X

Thanks Jorden! Unless it really doesn't suit him at birth, his name will be Dallas John &#128512;


----------



## Jbree

Aw well done you on agreeing a name with your oh! And a lovely name it is too x


----------



## Wish85

Thanks babe. I don't know that we completely agreed haha but I really pushed for it because I feel OH picked my first DS's name. OH said no to every other name the first time around and because I didn't dislike the name Taj and it did really suit him at birth I agreed to the name. 

This time around OH 'likes' Dallas but prefers Lane which I don't really like at all so I said I think it's only fair we go with Dallas because that's my favourite pick lol..

John is my Dad's middle name and I really want to use it because he only had 3 daughters so no-one to carry on his surname :(


----------



## Jbree

Had our gender scan... its a girl!! 
I was kind of upset to start with, I thought it was a boy so was a bit of a shock. I wasn't actually sad shes a girl i was more sad that its not a boy if that makes sense? But now i have my head round it im so happy that dd is getting a sister. And if she's anything like dd i will be more than content. Didn't get any good pictures she had her face tucked in at the back. But have our anatomy scan in March so hopefully get a wee profile pic then. Hope you are all well. Xx


----------



## Wish85

Jbree said:


> Had our gender scan... its a girl!!
> I was kind of upset to start with, I thought it was a boy so was a bit of a shock. I wasn't actually sad shes a girl i was more sad that its not a boy if that makes sense? But now i have my head round it im so happy that dd is getting a sister. And if she's anything like dd i will be more than content. Didn't get any good pictures she had her face tucked in at the back. But have our anatomy scan in March so hopefully get a wee profile pic then. Hope you are all well. Xx

Aw congratulations Jorden! DD will love having a sister, I'd be lost without mine (I have 3!) Glad everything is looking healthy as can be too! Can't wait to see pics next time!


----------



## Jbree

Anyone still here? Xx


----------



## Wish85

Hi Jorden, I never saw this notification but I'm still here. How are you?


----------



## Jbree

Yay!! Im really good thanks 31 weeks now getting there. Anytime now for you really! How you keeping? Xx


----------



## Wish85

Yay you're down to single digits :)
I'm keeping pretty well other than the severe SPD I have but I finish work this week so I can rest up a lot more. Glad you're feeling well xxx


----------

